# Scur-rape-init's builds!



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's up fella's... been working so much lately I aint really had time to work on anything, but I did finally get down to business on my hearse I JUST got two days ago...after a MONTH of waiting for it..... Oh well, I got some primer laid down on it, and did a quick mock up... I'm curious on what kinda stance I should put on it.... any ideas?? 3-wheel is what's going through my mind, but since yall are the experts maybe you could tell me.....




















Still gotta clean up the body, sand, and put on another coat of primer, but hopefully I'll have this in color today!!

Later 
Junior


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

FACE DOWN ASS UP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I say build in the stance you think is the best for your likings! You be the judge and build it,that's how you learn is to try something you can visualize in your mind! How you would like it if was a real car,etc.etc.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 13 2009, 03:09 PM~13271990
> *I say build in the stance you think is the best for your likings! You be the judge and build it,that's how you learn is to try something you can visualize in your mind! How you would like it if was a real car,etc.etc.
> *



Thanks Low, I'll take that into account... Im still new in the lowriding phase, so I guess I'm more or less LOOKIN for ideas, cause I dont know all the stances LOL...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Havent seen a one side up other side down in a long time!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey no problem! Look around in everyones build topics, you'll eventually find a stance you like! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, got some paint laid today.... I decided to go with some chrome rims instead because the gold seemed to clash with the color.... hope that yall like it....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice! Is that burnt orange?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thought so! Looks great man, i like the chrome wires also! Looks pretty good slammed!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE PAINT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 13 2009, 07:25 PM~13274101
> *THE PAINT LOOKS AWESOME!
> *


Thanks dude.... still needs another coat, and the clear yet.... been thinkin bout cuttin up the body a little, but not sure I want too... payed a good penny for this kit and not sure Im good enough to hack it LOL


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

cut what?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thinkin bout cuttin the back doors, swappin sides and making them suicide for the custom interior.... Dont know... i've hacked up doors but, i've not done too well on making them swing open and have panels and such.......


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do it up man! practice makes perfick!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nah homie, do it on the next build, this ones already lookin good. bad stuff happens when u try to fix something that aint broke.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 13 2009, 11:11 PM~13275345
> *nah homie, do it on the next build, this ones already lookin good. bad stuff happens when u try to fix something that aint broke.
> *


Wise words! Live by them.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 13 2009, 10:11 PM~13275345
> *nah homie, do it on the next build, this ones already lookin good. bad stuff happens when u try to fix something that aint broke.
> *



I was thinkin the same thing...thanks for keeping me saine!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

as far as stance, i'd say look at the POST YOUR RIDES section and look at the 1:1 rides. for one, the front end is WAAY too overkill. i right click and save to get ideas on my builds and get motivation. other than that, color looks good on that hearse!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 13 2009, 10:37 PM~13275550
> *as far as stance, i'd say look at the POST YOUR RIDES section and look at the 1:1 rides. for one, the front end is WAAY too overkill. i right click and save to get ideas on my builds and get motivation. other than that, color looks good on that hearse!!!
> *


Thanks! I'll have to check it out and see what I can come up with.....

Later
Junior


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

kool i like the color contrast!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Finally decided on a stance for this beast...went with the side to side...front wheels turned slightly....let me know what yall think....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hell yea that was my idea! looks great!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13291983
> *Finally decided on a stance for this beast...went with the side to side...front wheels turned slightly....let me know what yall think....
> 
> 
> ...


you should make sure u spray inside the body also when painting... makes a cleaner model


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2009, 02:15 AM~13292148
> *you should make sure u spray inside the body also when painting... makes a cleaner model
> *


My only problem is I'm waiting for the body to gas out before I tape and paint the inside....it's got the blue interior so I was thinkin blue roof too?? 

You tell me Oldschool...you've been at this longer then me....I'm open for any and ALL suggestions....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

blue roof might be a little to much, id do it the body color, gray, or white. even a tan would be nice!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Gangster...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Color ...what is it? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good, but i want to see more of that hearse!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 11:21 AM~13336139
> *looking good, but i want to see more of that hearse!!!
> *



I just got some bad news from home....Looks like I'll be back in Ohio next week for my little cousins funeral...... She was only 18 months....For yall that have kids out there...hold them and kiss them and love them all you can man... You never know when it might come to an end....My uncle is tore up bad right now.... This was the first girl born in our family in 3 Generations....

So I will probably fly out of here Sunday or so....I'll get back to the hearse after I get back....Glad you want to see pictures, was startin to think nobody liked it....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 20 2009, 10:34 AM~13336271
> *I just got some bad news from home....Looks like I'll be back in Ohio next week for my little cousins funeral...... She was only 18 months....For yall that have kids out there...hold them and kiss them and love them all you can man... You never know when it might come to an end....My uncle is tore up bad right now.... This was the first girl born in our family in 3 Generations....
> 
> So I will probably fly out of here Sunday or so....I'll get back to the hearse after I get back....Glad you want to see pictures, was startin to think nobody liked it....
> *


sorry to hear man!!! stay strong, you and your family are in our prayers!


........and me... not like a cadillac??? lmao.... Ill be watching for the hearse , when you get back to it :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Made... Appreciate the support man.... I'll keep you posted  :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I put down the hearse cause it was making me think too much.... Started on a new kit....It's a Chevy s-10 Extreme, attached to the body of the Blazer with some nice 5 stars..... HOpe yall like....

Later 
Junior


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That looks good homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 20 2009, 12:31 PM~13337342
> *Well I put down the hearse cause it was making me think too much.... Started on a new kit....It's a Chevy s-10 Extreme, attached to the body of the Blazer with some nice 5 stars..... HOpe yall like....
> 
> Later
> ...


Im feelin this!! off to a great start!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

looks cool bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks yall....Appreciate the motivation....I'll start back on it a little tonight....Ok i've been up for 24 hours, I've got to catch a nap before my kids get here.... talk to you all 

later :thumbsup: 
Junior


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

later yo


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 NICE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO JUNIOR ALL THEM RIDES OF YOURS ARE BAD ASS!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 21 2009, 10:01 AM~13344686
> *YO JUNIOR ALL THEM RIDES OF YOURS ARE BAD ASS!
> *



Thanks Low... I wouldnt say bad ass lol. Im still a rookie at this modeling thing, but the lowriders are more of a passion to build....I just like looking at yalls rides and seeing what you do to them.....hopefully it will help me build some sweet looking rides too...

All I gotta say, is modeling is my hobby. I do it because I enjoy it. If I got payed to do it, I wouldnt enjoy the hobby anymore.... Keep building yall.... This hobby needs more people doing it.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what happend to tha blazer homie?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Still workin on it... Im OCD and ADD.... I cant work on one project... I always have like 4 to 5 going at one time till I hit a point of no return on one that needs finishing.....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

lol right on bro! we all wanna see that blazer worked on bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You have some good sh!t happenin' in this thread!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro, Im still learning here.... I hope to have some progress done tonight....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO. I WANNA SEE THEM IMPALAS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Im workin on it bro! I just got them LOL.. Thanks for the trade dude!! When the weather warms up around here again, I'll get them sprayed!! Got some stuff I'd like to try!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sup fellas....hit a couple bumps on some of my projects.... Im fallin behind on them because of stuff I dont know how to do.... So I started on a smaller project and one that won't take that long.... Now I just need some help with some things I was thinking...

Tan interior or something else?? Stance? Any help would be appreciated...

It still needs a little wet sanding, and one more coat and then the clear, but hopefully it will look ok...

























Thanks guys...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

NO suggestions? All them views and NO suggestions?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2009, 04:46 PM~13540677
> *NO suggestions? All them views and NO suggestions?
> *



Red and tan interior on the 05 and maybe 20


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: @#$(*&%CKING paint is just pissing me off today..... The new line of testors is mixed emotionally with me... I like it, and sometimes I dont.... Well the 05 Impala just got dunked because I got a run on the second coat, and after a try to fix, I just made it worse.... SO it's dunked in the purple lake....

So I figured have some more frustration and work on the 64 convertible...only to find that it's warped slightly.... oh well... After never cuttin open a trunk or doors or anything, I wanted to hinge this thing and put in a sound system...

Well much to my happiness, I got lucky and hinged it for the first try!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good so far


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tonio...I just wish I wouldnt have screwed up on the 05.... It woulda been a fast build to get me out of this (*$king rut Im in....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2009, 08:18 PM~13542169
> *Thanks Tonio...I just wish I wouldnt have screwed up on the 05.... It woulda been a fast build to get me out of this (*$king rut Im in....
> *


Don't feel bad; I've finished 1 build since the new year began and that was because I really had no choice. I have about 20 projects that could be finished with about a week's worth of work but I'm in a rut as well.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job on the hinges dawg. I too will soon try to hinge something......maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 10 2009, 03:23 PM~13542212
> *Don't feel bad; I've finished 1 build since the new year began and that was because I really had no choice. I have about 20 projects that could be finished with about a week's worth of work but I'm in a rut as well.
> *


 :biggrin: i got about 30


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> *Great job on the hinges dawg. I too will soon try to hinge something......maybe.*





> *Don't feel bad; I've finished 1 build since the new year began and that was because I really had no choice. I have about 20 projects that could be finished with about a week's worth of work but I'm in a rut as well.*


Thanks fellas... Cant wait to see them Bos....

I know T, but it's been comin on pretty bad lately....Just cant sit still....or I get a case of the ADD and have to jump to different models cause I "GOT AN IDEA" :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 20 2009, 08:31 AM~13337342
> *Well I put down the hearse cause it was making me think too much.... Started on a new kit....It's a Chevy s-10 Extreme, attached to the body of the Blazer with some nice 5 stars..... HOpe yall like....
> 
> Later
> ...


sick idea... suprising that i haven't seen anyone do it yet :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work on that trunk hinge. I just sent you a PM bro. I should be back to work on that Cutty in no time and I will give you some basics on some things. 
As far as the Testors paint goes. I have used it on 3 projects and I havent had any problems with it at all. But I have heard others have had major issues with it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2009, 08:38 PM~13542311
> *Thanks fellas... Cant wait to see them Bos....
> 
> I know T, but it's been comin on pretty bad lately....Just cant sit still....or I get a case of the ADD and have to jump to different models cause I "GOT AN IDEA" :uh:
> *


I can relate all too well! Lol.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 10 2009, 08:57 PM~13542453
> *I can relate all too well! Lol.
> *



SAME HERE! I'VE BEEN TRING TO JUST DO THE WORK FOR MY IDEA, THEN GET BACK ON WHAT I WAS DOING. OR TRY TO WRITE OR DRAW IT ON SOMETHING LYING AROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 10 2009, 10:33 PM~13543179
> *SAME HERE! I'VE BEEN TRING TO JUST DO THE WORK FOR MY IDEA, THEN GET BACK ON WHAT I WAS DOING. OR TRY TO WRITE OR DRAW IT ON SOMETHING LYING AROUND! :biggrin:
> *


Exactly! Man I HAVE to right stuff down, or do it right then otherwise the idea will fade and I'll lose something cool I'd like to do....

Your package went out today D.....let me know when you get it Bro...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so since the 05 Impala pissed me off, and I started working on the 64 vert again, I got the first layer of paint down on it... Here is a preview...thanks yall...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2009, 08:11 AM~13545616
> *Ok, so since the 05 Impala pissed me off, and I started working on the 64 vert again, I got the first layer of paint down on it... Here is a preview...thanks yall...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Homie  were do you get that boot?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty sure it was a Pegasus Boot bro... I get most of my sh!t from ebay just cause I dont have any hobby shops around me....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some progress on the Caddy Hearse today... got the powerhouse in her. Here's a couple shots....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some nice builds goin on bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro, just tryin to get better....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Looking Good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 13 2009, 11:05 PM~13567440
> *Looking Good.
> *


Thanks Chad....


Been workin on the 64 convertible too. I NEED HELP DECIDING ON A COLOR!!!

stick with the silver? or use it as a base for something else? PLEASE HELP...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 01:20 PM~13572847
> *Thanks Chad....
> Been workin on the 64 convertible too. I NEED HELP DECIDING ON A COLOR!!!
> 
> ...



USE IT FOR A BASE. I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM EVERYTIME I SPRAY A BASE COAT. IT ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD SO I WANT TO JUST LEAVE IT, BUT IT ALMOST ALWAYS COMES OUT BETTER WHEN YOU SPRAY OVER IT. I THINK YOU'LL BE HAPPY WITH THE FINAL RESULTS.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks D. I'll take a look in my paint bin and see what I got for colors.....


Got some rims today in the mail. So I decided to dress up my promos a little bit


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments homies!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Those rims are clean dawg!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE DRESSED PROMO'S LOOK GOOD SCRAP! 


THE 64 DROP TOP IS LOOKING CLEAN ! TAKE YOUR TIME AND ENJOY THE BUILD !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... I think the promos are dressed with just the right size shoes now LOL....

Damn Mini, coming from you to hear I've got a clean build going on is a hella good compliment to me. Thanks man. I'll try to keep the MINI standards on it.

Later
Junior


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fella, since that 05 Impala got dunked it's been through hell. Finally taking some time to make a clean paint job on this thing and realized the body has got some pits in it for sure... Well I cleaned the body of all paint. Sanded the F**k out of it, got all the body lines rescribed, and hopefully it's ready for primer. 










Also, picked this up off the bay a few weeks ago, and it FINALLY showed up today... I dont think I'll make it a Lowrider, but the back door hinges were snapped off. Im curious if anyone knows an easy way to rehinge it...











Thanks yall...
Junior


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres a lil clue on a how to for your hinging damages !!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452549


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Blaze, I was actually curious if you could do it in plastic like the original. I figured I'd have to do over, but didnt want too LOL.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea im having trouble with hinging still


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok yall... this little number hit the finished book tonight... hope yall like... took some patience and still got some F***ed up spots that Piss me off, but anyhow...here it is. the 05 Impala....











Dash stereo thanks to Old Skoo!! Thanks homie!










Speakers and amp thanks to the hook up from the Homie Mini!! Thanks Bro!!


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

clean '05.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That 05 is sick as hell homie!!!! great job!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GREAT WORK LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas, Im gonna try and get some pics of it today in the sun...


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Some clean builds up in here!! Them new rims look great bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that 05 is niceeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks 8T4.. I like the promos all dressed up with new shoes LOL... 

Thanks Mark... Yo, PM Sent....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I hope that these pictures do the model a little more justice?? 




















Comments please.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS BUILD CAME OUT CLEAN SCRAP ! WHERE ARE THE SPOTS THAT YOU SAY GOT SCREWED UP?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13607520
> *THIS  BUILD  CAME  OUT  CLEAN  SCRAP !  WHERE  ARE  THE  SPOTS  THAT  YOU  SAY  GOT  SCREWED  UP?
> *


Well I had a bit of build up from paint on the rear of the roof and a run along the front fender well and hood. (the paint just wouldnt shoot right, cleaned up the nozzle and shook for 5 minutes) so i tried sanding it out only to watch clumps come up... so I dunked it... refilled body holes, pits and sanded the F*** out of it. Then started over...Just a whole lot of time on a snaptite LOL...Only two things I didnt do on the build was paint the headlight rim black, and put reverse lights on the tailights... but I aint back trackin now... 

Thanks Mini... Appreciate the words Bro.


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

really good work nice paint. really good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 17 2009, 03:50 PM~13607660
> *Well I had a bit of build up from paint on the rear of the roof and a run along the front fender well and hood. (the paint just wouldnt shoot right, cleaned up the nozzle and shook for 5 minutes) so i tried sanding it out only to watch clumps come up... so I dunked it... refilled body holes, pits and sanded the F*** out of it. Then started over...Just a whole lot of time on a snaptite LOL...Only two things I didnt do on the build was paint the headlight rim black, and put reverse lights on the tailights... but I aint back trackin now...
> 
> Thanks Mini... Appreciate the words Bro.
> *



HELL SCRAP SOME OF MY FUNNIEST BUILDS WERE SNAP KITS ! AND DONT TRIP ABOUT THE SMALL ITEM SUCH AS THE HEAD LIGHT TRIM AND REVERSE LIGHTS BROTHER. SOMETIMES I SKIP A DETAIL OR 2 MYSELF ! LOL !



























SO DON'T BEAT YOUR SELF UP CAUSE YOU OVER LOOKED A FEW ITEMS ! JUST REMEMBER WHAT UP-SET YOU ON THIS BUILD AND TRY TO FOCUS ON THE NEXT 1 YOU SELECT TO WORK ON !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2009, 04:02 PM~13607760
> *HELL  SCRAP  SOME OF MY  FUNNIEST BUILDS  WERE  SNAP  KITS  !  AND  DONT  TRIP  ABOUT THE  SMALL  ITEM SUCH  AS  THE  HEAD  LIGHT  TRIM  AND  REVERSE LIGHTS  BROTHER. SOMETIMES  I  SKIP  A  DETAIL OR  2  MYSELF  ! LOL !
> 
> 
> ...



Coo cool Mini. Normally the only thing that upsets me about a build is that I sometimes RUSH through a part, or two. and make a mistake. For this being my second lowrider, and watching you fellas in LIL I'm tryin to pick up some sh!t. Hopefully, this will improve my modeling skills all together... Im not quite experienced enough to try the RADICAL stuff, but I think I can start on opening doors at least.... Sit back and collecting the tips is what Im here for...

Later

BTW bro that Impala looks sick. I like the two tone on it.. I honestly wasnt tryin to steal your idea on this either. I hadnt seen one done, so I thought maybe I'd be the first, but NOOOOOO MINI's done almost EVERYTHING first LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13601768
> *Ok yall... this little number hit the finished book tonight... hope yall like... took some patience and still got some F***ed up spots that Piss me off, but anyhow...here it is. the 05 Impala....
> 
> 
> ...


hard to get a good pic of these stereos but they do look great in person


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay big dawg!!!! The car looks real nice homie.. Great job!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The impala look sick homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight work with the Impala!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks to all the homies for the comments on my Impala... Hope to have some more good builds come out of my corner... Since joining up at this site and watching all you big dogs do your thing, I am starting to pick up little things and thanks to all the homies for the help with sh!t I didnt know how to do!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got this in the mail today off craigs list. Got 15 models total all for a buck each, but had to trash out about 4 of them cause they were in BAD shape. 










Some will be practice bodies, and others will get restored, like these Hondas.


















Or this VW rabbit from plain









To INSAINE!!









Nah just kidding. It will probably end up looking more like this....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice Grab Big Dawg!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro.... Hopefully I can flip some of these into some cool rides...

Here is progress tonight.... not much, but I got one of the doors cut open, along with the hatch!... Gonna put in some scaledream speakers, and hopefully some other cool sh!t. 


























Gonna cut the sunroof open and the other door still. Hope yall like. Comments please.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Hack that shit bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it coming homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT BODIES ARE YOU GOING TO TOSS AWAY ? IF ITS THE SKYLINE KITS PLEASE DONT ! LET ME GET THEM OFF YOU FOR SOME PROJECTS I WANT TO DO WHEN I GET BACK TO MY WORK BENCH !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 12:39 PM~13714878
> *WHAT  BODIES  ARE  YOU  GOING  TO  TOSS AWAY ?  IF  ITS THE  SKYLINE  KITS  PLEASE  DONT  !  LET  ME  GET  THEM  OFF YOU  FOR  SOME  PROJECTS  I  WANT  TO  DO  WHEN  I  GET  BACK  TO  MY  WORK  BENCH !
> *



:uh: What he said.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok Fellas. Moving day is here. So I'm signing off of the computer for a couple days till I get shit straightened back out! Im sure not many will see this post, but if you have a deal in pending with me, just remind me in the next couple days! I've been busy as all hell and just cant remember everything. I'll probably be back on the web around Friday or so. 

Yo, Chad, I'll get in contact with you on Friday for sure bro. Maybe we can meet up somewhere. 

Mini, I'm not trashin any of these bodies. These are all the salvaged ones I kept. The others were in bad shape and pretty much non savable...or got used for my junkyard.

Later 
Junior


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im back... Not that anyone missed me LOL. Move went alright, but modeling is gonna be a little slow out of my end due to work that has to be done first.

Yo Chad, I got all my sh!t packed up in a storage unit right now, but I'll probably go diggin through it in a couple days... when I get at it, I'll get with you so you can get that Acura....  

Later
Junior


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool, Welcome back to the shithole. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2009, 09:20 AM~13771087
> *Im back... Not that anyone missed me LOL. Move went alright, but modeling is gonna be a little slow out of my end due to work that has to be done first.
> 
> Yo Chad, I got all my sh!t packed up in a storage unit right now, but I'll probably go diggin through it in a couple days... when I get at it, I'll get with you so you can get that Acura....
> ...


why would we? :uh: 

























j/k homie :biggrin: hope all went well


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+May 3 2009, 08:45 PM~13772704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know! Who the hell would right? :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hush up and get back to the benck!  :lol:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2009, 02:56 PM~13806110
> *Hush up and get back to the benck!  :lol:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 6 2009, 05:56 PM~13806110
> *Hush up and get back to the benck!  :lol:
> *



Oh, it's like that now HUH!?!? :roflmao: Ok, now that I got a work area, Ima clean it up, and start to get crack-a-lacking!!! 

Yall in trouble now!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 6 2009, 05:28 PM~13807539
> *Oh, it's like that now HUH!?!?  :roflmao: Ok, now that I got a work area, Ima clean it up, and start to get crack-a-lacking!!!
> 
> Yall in trouble now!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Temporary work space for a couple weeks.... Hopefully I'll build something pretty close to this in my own basement when I buy a house.....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2009, 12:38 PM~13835974
> *Temporary work space for a couple weeks.... Hopefully I'll build something pretty close to this in my own basement when I buy a house.....
> 
> 
> ...


I'ma come pup a lock on that bitch and keep you down there till you build something.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 10 2009, 09:31 AM~13842852
> *I'ma come pup a lock on that bitch and keep you down there till you build something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

I'll build something when I got time Foo!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, for all you crying bout me not building, I finally got back to my bench. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

bout time!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Glad to see you back at the bench homie!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL! I'm building me a new bench right now, so I know how bad it sucks not being able to build. Good luck!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 12 2009, 11:46 PM~13869199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I WISH this was my bench. :uh: Since we moved from IL to OH on such short notice, Im stayin with my pops til we get our own pad. Hopefully that will be REALLY soon.... :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:angry: :angry:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 13 2009, 12:53 PM~13873209
> *:angry:  :angry:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie. Now I'll have something to build :biggrin: When is the build off starting?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

i will be posting the information up soon man.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Im in need of help homies..... 

Im building the 99 Silverado thanks to homie Mark. 

First things first... Now Im looking for the pro's help. I want to do a scissor door on it. Anyone know how to do that? If so PM ME or get ahold of me on YAHOO ----> juniors_bowtie

Second. I want this thing to lay frame, and I know it's gonna take some cutting and sh!t, but how do I do the rear framing? Also, where are the big cuts on this thing to make it sit LOW? Any help would be cool homies... Im still new at all this lowrider sh!t so I dont know JACK about it LOL. 

Thanks yall
 

Junior


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT YAHOO, WHAT NOW?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright homies here is progress on the 99 Silverado....

Going with scissor doors and opening rear....









Also, Tryin to decide on a grill for it. Got three choices. custom, regular or regular with a custom 57 bumper...

Also anyone have an extra set of headlight lenses for the custom grille? One of mine got warped... Unless someone knows how to fix it...

















Let me know homies  

All advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay dawg. Where did you get the material for the custom grill? I am gonna need that exact kind I think to do Shaq's old DUB Escalade. Lemme know homie  

Oh and I like the work so far man. I am sure your glad to get back to the bench and your skillz were missed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I got some if you need it homie... PM me and we'll talk


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job on the truck sh!t man!!  I can't do much with 'em but you got it on lock!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13878139
> *Great job on the truck sh!t man!!  I can't do much with 'em but you got it on lock!!
> *


Thanks Bro, it's my first slammed truck, and I'm still learning sh!t everyday.. Hopefully I can bring this one to Toledo


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SCISSOR DOORS LOOKING GREAT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so since Im waitin on parts for the Silverado, I pulled out the 64 again to get a stance I liked.... Came up with this and also got some of the interior done too...


















Also, I pulled out the 58 Impala, thanks to MINI, figured out which wheels to go with and decided to play around a little with the gel pens I just got. Nothing excentric on this, just testing them out.... I am not too artistic so patterns will be hard for me to figure out LOL...


















It's not too much, but like I said, I'm not artistic at all LOL. Any help with something like this would be cool. Thanks for looking.

Junior


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 15 2009, 11:54 PM~13902150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lovin' that! Is that the new Testors pink I got a can but ain't broke the seal yet. I got some gel pens too but haven't tried 'em out. I can't draw anymore but I'm gonna try 'em out for some patterns. Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 05:45 AM~13904512
> *I'm lovin' that! Is that the new Testors pink I got a can but ain't broke the seal yet. I got some gel pens too but haven't tried 'em out. I can't draw anymore but I'm gonna try 'em out for some patterns. Keep up the good work bro!!
> *


they work great to cover edges in tapework 










the orange lines are gel pen..... there were a few tiny spots that bled thru but the pens cover them up....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 11:45 AM~13904512
> *I'm lovin' that! Is that the new Testors pink I got a can but ain't broke the seal yet. I got some gel pens too but haven't tried 'em out. I can't draw anymore but I'm gonna try 'em out for some patterns. Keep up the good work bro!!
> *


Yeah T, it is. It's a pretty bad ass color. Its that one coat sh!t but I learned if you spray 3 lighter coats, it shines more like 3 coats of clear....I still got a coat and clear to put on this.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the 64 got a newer paint job. Had a few problems with paint peeling, still learning this sh!t :uh: , but nothing a little paint and wet sanding cant fix I guess. I'll hope to have a better set of pictures for it tonight.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HELL YA 64 LOOKS GOOD BRO LIKE THE COLORS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok so I fixed some of the sh!t that gave me problems, but I set it on the frame to see what it would look like all together now.  

Doesnt seem to be as boring as just the silver was....Now I just need foil, and then shooting clear!!


----------



## Deez Nipples (Aug 25, 2008)

I've really enjoyed reading this post. I used to build a while ago, but after reading this, I'm kinda inspired to start again! Thanks Homie!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

CHYEA!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Deez Nipples_@May 18 2009, 05:27 PM~13922705
> *I've really enjoyed reading this post.  I used to build a while ago, but after reading this, I'm kinda inspired to start again!  Thanks Homie!
> *



Thanks Homegirl  You'll be building some sick sh!t in a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks OC and 150 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2009, 04:55 PM~13922337
> *Ok so I fixed some of the sh!t that gave me problems, but I set it on the frame to see what it would look like all together now.
> 
> Doesnt seem to be as boring as just the silver was....Now I just need foil, and then shooting clear!!
> ...





:0 LOOKS SICK BRO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Thanks Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## Deez Nipples (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13923291
> *Thanks Homegirl  You'll be building some sick sh!t in a minute. :biggrin:
> *



I'm a guy, but thanks! Deez Nipples was my alternative to Deez Nizzles, lol. Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Deez Nipples_@May 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13958770
> *I'm a guy, but thanks!  Deez Nipples was my alternative to Deez Nizzles, lol.  Keep up the good work bro!
> *


 :0 Damn, My bad bro.... Just got the wrong idea I guess...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I been working on the Silverado. I keep running into jams. I have the front suspension ready to be assembled, just have to paint it first. The rears been notched, and it's going to lay frame...  

Now the bummer of it, is that I've broken off part of the last wheel and will need to find another, or replace the whole set :angry: 

Anyhow, here is my progress....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2009, 03:55 PM~13922337
> *Ok so I fixed some of the sh!t that gave me problems, but I set it on the frame to see what it would look like all together now.
> 
> Doesnt seem to be as boring as just the silver was....Now I just need foil, and then shooting clear!!
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks T. Hopefully this and the Silverado will be done for the Toledo show... You still plannin on makin it there?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

looking good junior. front suspention work for ya?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah bro, it's coming along... I have to get sh!t painted so I can put it all together...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2009, 03:55 PM~13922337
> *Ok so I fixed some of the sh!t that gave me problems, but I set it on the frame to see what it would look like all together now.
> 
> Doesnt seem to be as boring as just the silver was....Now I just need foil, and then shooting clear!!
> ...


yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 1 2009, 11:26 AM~14060431
> *yep!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro. It's been put on hold with my other two projects that I have going on, but once they clear the bench, it's on like donkey kong! Thanks bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas, been workin a little bit on the "57 Cheverado" a little bit tonight because living next to a lake at this time of year brings a TON of little bugs called "Midges". So, not wanting to have foot prints from these little F*#kers all over my paint, I made a little progress on this. Hope you like it. And yes, it will lay frame!




























I made airbags for the front and still need to work on them for the back end. Still have to find an air tank for this and also the little compressors...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good bro. I just laied the paint on mine this morn..about to go clear it, pics in the morn


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14099247
> *:thumbsup: looking good bro. I  just laied the paint on mine this morn..about to go clear it, pics in the morn
> *


Thanks 150! :biggrin: Cant wait to see what you went with on paint. 

Got a little more progress with a working rear suspension thanks to Darren helping me out with it. Now it will just need bags hooked up to the frame and axle and it should be done too...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: So you are gonna make it functional.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 5 2009, 05:04 AM~14101628
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: So you are gonna make it functional.
> *


Yup :biggrin: I started tryin it out, plus I had a sh!tload of straight pins so I figured I gotta learn it somehow, why not now. It's coming together pretty nicely. I am probably gonna try sprayin a little today since it's nice as hell out. Once I get the yard work done, I'll probably spray the Impala Wagon, and then spray off the rest of the Cheverado frame. Then I just need to start on the engine. Thanks for all your help on this D. 

Later Junior


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Figure I would show some of my past builds here too... I hope nobody minds...


























































































Comments are welcomed.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN! YOU SHOULD HAVE POSTED THESE SOONER! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

wow. great builds!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. :cheesy: Glad you like them.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Love the Yotas...i have 3 to build


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Nate. I liked building them. I would like to get one of the slammed trucks though... all but the baby blue one are gone now...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK ON THOSE BUILDS. NOW WHEN ARE WE GONNA SEE THOSE IMPALAS GET BUILT uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Al. Im workin on them... I promise. I gotta find time to build what I have on my bench First before I can get to them... I cant crank out kick ass models like you guys can so fast... :uh: It takes a LOT more work for me cause Im still learning all the tips to this modelling thing...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 9 2009, 10:27 PM~14146415
> *Thanks Al. Im workin on them... I promise. I gotta find time to build what I have on my bench First before I can get to them... I cant crank out kick ass models like you guys can so fast... :uh: It takes a LOT more work for me cause Im still learning all the tips to this modelling thing...
> *


YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE STILL LEARNING BRO. I STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

you still need the lights?...I have the grill/bumper from NYX the caddirado LMK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides are lookin real good J


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 11 2009, 12:35 AM~14156604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which lights Nate? If they are from the custom silverado with the waverider/skidoo thing, yeah I still need another set of lights for the grill I have. :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 11 2009, 12:40 AM~14157324
> *Which lights Nate? If they are from the custom silverado with the waverider/skidoo thing, yeah I still need another set of lights for the grill I have.  :0
> *


nvmd i have the grill and lights from the caddarado


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

SHIPPED YOUR PACKAGE OUT TODAY

CONFORMATION #
0307 3330 0001 1493 5440


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Erik. Look forward to gettin it! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man you got some real good stuff in here bro!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS ONE? :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 20 2009, 12:15 AM~14244396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was waitin on parts for it, and then it went into storage after the move. Now that I have the custom grill for the front, I'll pull it back out when I can get it out of storage. :biggrin: Plus, It still needs some spray.... As you can see the inside is not painted yet...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so it's not my builds, but my kids are important to me, and honestly showing them off give me more pleasure then my model building LOL. 

So I got my kids into a karate class last Tuesday. They've been to 3 classes so far, but man, Im loving it! They started off as just White belts and today they earned their second degree white belt!! :biggrin:









































and with their new upgraded belts.....
:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats cool bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. Im proud of these lil sh!ts!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 4 2009, 09:11 PM~14099665
> *Thanks 150! :biggrin: Cant wait to see what you went with on paint.
> 
> Got a little more progress with a working rear suspension thanks to Darren helping me out with it. Now it will just need bags hooked up to the frame and axle and it should be done too...
> ...


that right there is a sick setup homie. keep up the good work. cant wait to see this silverado finished, its lookin real badass


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats nice man. know now one is gonna want to mess with your kids, lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks lil man....I appreciate the compliment on my build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well fellas, my wife and I went to the Hospital for her ultrasound to find out the sex of the baby. Low and Behold, We're having a girl!! I cant be any happier. I love kids, and my 3 boys are the best, and now there will be a little girl added to our family. Im excited and scared all in the same aspect!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

FAWK YEA! CONGRATS BRO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Nate! Im excited as hell :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS BRO!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro! Im super excited right now!!! Have been all weekend! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

congrats JR  



its the best thing in the world bro :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats on the girl bro, got a shot gun yet.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 29 2009, 03:44 AM~14326170
> *congrats on the girl bro, got a shot gun yet.
> *


LOL Of course I do. I've got quite a few of them. :biggrin: I LOVE hunting. :roflmao:


Thanks Jeffe. Im sure she will be for atleast the first 12 years :uh: .... LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been working on the 6-4 and found a speaker set up I liked. Have lots to do to it but I started on the carpet, and soon will put in a nice set of hydro's to help this thing hit that HIGH 3-wheel motion. :0 No the speakers will not be blue. I just havent detailed them yet...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!!! LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been slowly chipping away at this one. I got the interior mostly done. I think Im going to go with a chrome steering wheel too... Needs BMF'ed, and then cleared. Wired and hardlines, and the engine is still being worked on, and then final assembly. Hope ya like :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'the Impala is commin' out nice, keep us posted!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 7 2009, 09:14 AM~14400771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so Darren (DLO) and I have been workin on a model together and making pretty good progress on it. The sad thing is we thought we had come up with the idea all on our own, and then come to find out that Trendsetta posted a link to this truck......











Well that just spoiled everything!! :uh: But anyways, we're gonna keep going on it. Hoping to debut this sweet looking ride in Toledo.... :biggrin: So here it is... the "57 Cheverado"

























































Hope you like


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL of course you do... :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Nate... Always appreciate your comments!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Hell, damn that is THA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14477878
> *BAD ASS BRO!!
> *



x57 looks killer :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys...  I hope it turns out good.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice lookin truck bro :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SHOULD I SAY THANKS TOO?  :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL you should. You are helping to build this too. :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the kit is looking alot better then the real truck ! Hope everything works out for you ! Don't be to quick to paint it ! Make sure all you body work is un seen in primer ! 

before you spray any color mist some flat black over the body ! sand it with 320 till no more flat black is showing ! then re prime it and wet sand it with 600 ! That should help hide all the body mods ! 

FOR REAL GUYS NICE TEAM WORK ! THE BUILD SHOULD BE KICK ASS WHEN COMPLETE !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mini!! I'll get the body as good as I can then it goes back to Jr. Everytime I think its done I see something else, but its almost done. At least my half. :roflmao: I got the door jams and the door panels done too. GOOD LUCK with the rest JR. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Build.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks Mini. Darrens done mostly all the hard work.. He gets all credit for this fantastic looking body. I just hope it will all come together and look bad ass when it's finished... I cant wait to see this up close and paint her up in a nice bumble bee yellow :cheesy:

Thanks Everyone for the comments. Hope to have it done in a few months.... Once D is done with the main drag, then I can hopefully get a nice paint job on it, and we'll be ready to roll....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2009, 12:14 PM~14481490
> *Wow, thanks Mini. Darrens done mostly all the hard work.. He gets all credit for this fantastic looking body. I just hope it will all come together and look bad ass when it's finished... I cant wait to see this up close and paint her up in a nice bumble bee yellow :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks Everyone for the comments. Hope to have it done in a few months.... Once D is done with the main drag, then I can hopefully get a nice paint job on it, and we'll be ready to roll....
> *



All I did is what you see. Jr wanted me to tell everyone about all the modifications I did, so here it is. First I was helping him with the lambo doors and we came up with the whole idea. We decided to just do it together and when I did stuff i could show him at the same time. I have no doubt he could have done this all himself but this way it got done right and he learned. He had the passenger doors cut out when I got it. I cut out the other door, and hinged them. Then smoothed out the sides of the truck. Next I added the fins to the bed, then the door jambs and the door panels. For the front I extended the hood down added an emblem, and used tubing for the arrows. The trim ont the sides is thin styrene and last I added the chrome trim peices. The paint, suspension, and final touches are all up to JR. i am proud of this truck and I really appreciate Jr asking me to give him a hand on it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2009, 06:21 AM~14477198
> *Ok, so Darren (DLO) and I have been workin on a model together and making pretty good progress on it. The sad thing is we thought we had come up with the idea all on our own, and then come to find out that Trendsetta posted a link to this truck......
> 
> 
> ...


I like it HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14477198
> *Ok, so Darren (DLO) and I have been workin on a model together and making pretty good progress on it. The sad thing is we thought we had come up with the idea all on our own, and then come to find out that Trendsetta posted a link to this truck......
> 
> 
> ...


Your design looks better...refering to the tailgate, it sits deeper inside the bed which looks classier. Personally I think you should come up with a better looking front...the green one looks too modern should be more of a mix between old and new school.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 PM~14477198
> *Ok, so Darren (DLO) and I have been workin on a model together and making pretty good progress on it. The sad thing is we thought we had come up with the idea all on our own, and then come to find out that Trendsetta posted a link to this truck......
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that same truck the other day and I almost went up on the sidewalk tryin' to get a better look at it! I guess I WAS sober!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 22 2009, 10:14 PM~14267356
> *Thats cool bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good homie. Glad to see that bench work in use man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2009, 12:21 AM~14477198
> *Ok, so Darren (DLO) and I have been workin on a model together and making pretty good progress on it. The sad thing is we thought we had come up with the idea all on our own, and then come to find out that Trendsetta posted a link to this truck......
> 
> 
> ...





this is sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:angry: double post :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 15 2009, 04:57 PM~14483751
> *Your design looks better...refering to the tailgate, it sits deeper inside the bed which looks classier. Personally I think you should come up with a better looking front...the green one looks too modern should be more of a mix between old and new school.
> *



Jev, the front end will actually have a 57 front bumper attatched to it... I just have to send the bumper to Darren so he can finish the mods on the truck... Then you will see the old schoo and new schoo in one..  Thanks Everyone.  

Darren Special thanks to you LOL I've never had this many comments lol!! Obviously everyone loves your work bro. HEHE...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!! AND YES THE FRONT WILL LOOK ALOT DIFFERENT THAN THE 1:1. AND I WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT OF THIS ON MY OWN. JR THE ONE WHO STARTED IT AND WE PUSHED THE MOD A LITTLE FURTHER. I THINK YOU'LL LIKE OUR FRONT ALOT BETTER, IF YOU LOOK AT PAGE 11 THERES A DRAWING OF IT ON SCURS DESK. THIS IS A FIRST FOR BOTH OF US. SO FAR SO GOOD!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SICK ASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14487302
> *Jev, the front end will actually have a 57 front bumper attatched to it... I just have to send the bumper to Darren so he can finish the mods on the truck... Then you will see the old schoo and new schoo in one..  Thanks Everyone.
> 
> Darren Special thanks to you LOL I've never had this many comments lol!! Obviously everyone loves your work bro. HEHE...
> *


Sounds good!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 15 2009, 10:30 PM~14489187
> *SICK ASS WORK HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HELL YEAH  NIIIIIIICE


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas.. I appreciate all the comments as does Darren! 

Ok, while D has been workin on the truck, I have been running ideas of builds on the table... unfortunately everything has been irritating me, and I just cleared my desk. SO here is my progress on the Cheverado's Frame, and then a little something I mocked up for a 70 Impala future radical build. 











Hope ya like.


Open.... :0









Closed....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks real good JR  


and killer work on that truck.................... the both of you guys are killin it on that project! nice work


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2009, 02:54 PM~14503963
> *:0  looks real good JR
> and killer work on that truck.................... the both of you guys are killin it on that project! nice work
> *


Thanks Jeffe. I've seen some sick ass work coming out of your corner too.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 17 2009, 02:56 PM~14503983
> *Thanks Jeffe. I've seen some sick ass work coming out of your corner too.. :biggrin:
> *



tryin to keep up with you and the big dawgs is all :biggrin: thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YUP THANKS GUYS!!! AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT IMPALA JR. LOOKING SWEET!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so it's mostly done, just have to put the firewall in, and wire the trunk. Hope ya like. 


























Oh, and blackwash the grill.....

Thanks for looking. Comments always welcomed. :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you have done alot of nice work. looked through some of your builds. cant wait to see the silverado done up. check out my work sometime if you get a chance.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SWEET BRO!! JUST A FEW FINAL TOUCHES AND ITS DONE. CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE 100% :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2009, 06:18 PM~14648008
> *Ok, so it's mostly done, just have to put the firewall in, and wire the trunk. Hope ya like.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good homie! I love that color scheme!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. I appreciate the compliments. Now that I've gotten this one mostly cleared off the bench and Im waiting on parts for other builds, I pulled this out and decided today I was going to do a nice slammed truck. Chrome will be color matched except for the wheels, with billet grills. Hope ya like. :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 2 2009, 09:16 AM~14651162
> *LOOKIN GOOD ! :thumbsup:
> *


*X-2*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tonio and Coast. Been workin on it a little bit. I still have color I want to put on it, but here is a shot of what I've got with the billet grill..... Hope ya like....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 2 2009, 10:26 AM~14651886
> *Thanks Tonio and Coast. Been workin on it a little bit. I still have color I want to put on it, but here is a shot of what I've got with the billet grill..... Hope ya like....
> 
> 
> ...


Poppin' color!! Nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!where u get it and what kind is it?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks J and Lil D. The color is off the new line of testors one coat. I just have a solid chrome silver base underneath.... Goin out in a few when the rain clears to shoot another color.....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ive got a real one of these,id love to make it look like your model, looking good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary! I hope you will like the out come!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice color and I like the grill! I have one that I'm working on too but not sure on what color to go with tho. Urs is looking good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I've just about had it with this paintin stuff LOL....... :0 

I went to tape off the Expo, and because Im an impatient person, I peeled the paint. So, in the matter of experimenting, I decided to peel quite a bit. Then candy coat it. Not sure if I like it yet or not, but it's definitely different.... Suggestions please. Dunk or keep? I'll mock it up later to decide for sure....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Quick mock up on it doesnt look too bad :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DUNK IT!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X-2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok dunked it is...... :yessad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN! HOW OLD IS THAT BUMPER YOU SENT ME? :uh: HIT ME UP LATER. I'LL BE HOME ALL DAY CAUSE I GOT TO WATCH THE KIDS. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK. I'M DONE WITH MY HALF ON THE 57 CHEVERADO!! ITS GOING BACK TO YOU IN THE MORNING. :biggrin: HERES SOME FINAL UPDATE PICS FROM ME.


THE FRONTS DONE!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin: 

































AND THE REAR IS DONE TOO!!

















IT WAS FUN AND I'M VERY PROUD OF WHAT I ACCOMPLISHED. THANKS FOR ASKING ME TO DO THIS WITH YOU JR. AND THANKS FOR THE VANS! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 10 2009, 03:42 AM~14722736
> *SICK WORK HOMIE !  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 10 2009, 03:24 AM~14722708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is one creative sick build! Keep us posted!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Its gonna all be up to Jr now.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Darren. The truck is looking fantastic broseph. I've been out of town since last Thursday night because my wife and kids were involved in a traffic accident. Im currently back in Illinois with them right now, but it's been a very long week. I still have a lot to take care of, but here is the jist of what happened. Thursday my wife was taking back my kids to my ex wifes house in Illinois and was driving along Route 80 in Illinois when a Semi was changing lanes and hit her left front end. Basically tire to tire with the truck it shot her around the front from the right lane into the center median and into the ditch where she hit a concrete culver and rolled the car. Everyone is fine less some bumps and bruises and the Doctors said "my baby girl is doin just fine in her mommas tummy" so all is well. 

Went up yesterday to finish getting the stuff out of the car and took these pictures. :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN BRO!! I'M GLAD EVERYONES OK! BE SAFE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn jr..................... glad to hear everyone is ok!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Darren, Thanks Jeffe. I left out at 8:30 Thursday night after I got the call at work and drove as fast as I could to get here. I wasnt sure how much had happened, and hadnt heard much but, I'll be home Wednesday night and hopefully things will work out well.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES YOUR CONFIRMATION # 03080660000166935494. ITS PRIORITY MAIL SO 2-3 DAYS. MAYBE THURSDAY. LMK! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so now that the truck is back in my hands, I played around with it a little this week to see what I needed to do for this pup to sit on the ground still. Got a little bit of cuttin to do to the frame and then she'll be ready. Heres what I got.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. GOOD LUCK BRO!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that truck is gonna be sick :0 



you guys are doin some killer work on this one!









oh by the way....................................


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

homie that truck is badass! wut a unique concept :cheesy: 

that was sum nasty ass damage done 2 that grand am. its a miracle ur family was able 2 walk away from that. glad 2 hear theyre doin ok


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 10 2009, 04:24 AM~14722708
> *OK. I'M DONE WITH MY HALF ON THE 57 CHEVERADO!! ITS GOING BACK TO YOU IN THE MORNING. :biggrin:  HERES SOME FINAL UPDATE PICS FROM ME.
> THE FRONTS DONE!!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...







WHATS UP JR., ANY PROGRESS ON THIS YET? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Fellas, I aint been around much, and not like any of you missed me LOL. I managed to get a little bit of color on this today, but it's first coat, and needs cleaning up, but hey, I need to move a little bit on it, if it's going to make a show... EVER. 

Dont think it will make it to the Toledo NNL which I really wish it could have this year, but unfortunately, the job is going to keep me here that weekend, so maybe next year. Anyhow, enough mindless chit chat, here's some pics. Oh yeah, these pics came off my phone, so sorry they aren't that clear. When my wife got in that wreck, the phuckers at the towing place stole my camera. :angry:



























Oh, and the yellow looks a lot darker up close. Camera makes it seem creamy.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M LIKING THAT YELLOW!! ITS ALOT LIKE THE YELLOW THAT CAME ON THE OLD CHEVY'S. WE HAVE A 55 4 DOOR WITH THAT SAME COLOR. AS A MATTER OF FACT, IT YELLOW, WHITE AND BLACK. :roflmao: :biggrin: I'LL GO TAKE A PIC OF IT FOR YA SOON!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 11 2009, 07:20 AM~14735393
> *Thanks Darren. The truck is looking fantastic broseph. I've been out of town since last Thursday night because my wife and kids were involved in a traffic accident. Im currently back in Illinois with them right now, but it's been a very long week. I still have a lot to take care of, but here is the jist of what happened. Thursday my wife was taking back my kids to my ex wifes house in Illinois and was driving along Route 80 in Illinois when a Semi was changing lanes and hit her left front end. Basically tire to tire with the truck it shot her around the front from the right lane into the center median and into the ditch where she hit a concrete culver and rolled the car. Everyone is fine less some bumps and bruises and the Doctors said "my baby girl is doin just fine in her mommas tummy" so all is well.
> 
> Went up yesterday to finish getting the stuff out of the car and took these pictures. :uh:
> ...


just saw this today..... glad everyone was ok homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15068616
> *just saw this today..... glad everyone was ok homie
> *



Thanks G, the wife is still a little iffy in the car, but I dont blame her.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15068591
> *I'M LIKING THAT YELLOW!! ITS ALOT LIKE THE YELLOW THAT CAME ON THE OLD CHEVY'S. WE HAVE A 55 4 DOOR WITH THAT SAME COLOR. AS A MATTER OF FACT, IT YELLOW, WHITE AND BLACK. :roflmao:  :biggrin: I'LL GO TAKE A PIC OF IT FOR YA SOON!!
> *



Cool, cant wait to see it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I did a quick mock up since the paint was dry and am still debating on the all black rims, or to go with chrome. 

Any suggestions?


























:uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chrome with yellow accents, and also you should spray the jambs n stuff


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Lil D, and the jams and stuff aint sprayed yet, cause it's only first coat... I still have 2 more coats, and the doors come off on last coat, but good lookin out. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a cool ass concept and nice ass work but id go with crome wheels


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CHROME SPOKES!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2009, 07:58 PM~15122345
> *CHROME SPOKES!
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

It looks good with the black wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 18 2009, 04:22 PM~15122041
> *Ok, so I did a quick mock up since the paint was dry and am still debating on the all black rims, or to go with chrome.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...



:0 :uh: , dam homie, that shit is tite! :biggrin: keep the good work coming!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! Appreciate the feedback. I think I'll try out a few things here and there now that I have color on it and see what we can do to make this thing look good. 


Oh, and Nate, Did you honestly expect anything else out of Darren, like usual?? :uh:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

NO!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey all, Havent been on in a long time due to moving, working like crazy and now, the newest addition to the family. My wife and I had our little girl this past Sunday. I shall soon be getting back into the swing of thigs....... I have just been pretty swamped gettin the new place ready for the baby, and all. Anyhow, here are a few pics of my little girl.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS BRO!!! SHE LOOKS LIKE YOU. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Nate...  hit me up in a pm, bro.......


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Darren, but are you calling my daughter ugly?? Cause I know I am LOL!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 12 2009, 09:03 AM~15641968
> *Hey all, Havent been on in a long time due to moving, working like crazy and now, the newest addition to the family. My wife and I had our little girl this past Sunday. I shall soon be getting back into the swing of thigs....... I have just been pretty swamped gettin the new place ready for the baby, and all. Anyhow, here are a few pics of my little girl.
> 
> 
> ...


Congradulation, know U have fun making her :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 
( BE GOOD TO HER )


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks BG.... she is a joy everyday so far........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

congrats bro , look like you gotta baby proof everything all over again huh? :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on the new edtion to the family bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

well i guess its been a while since ive posted up some work... been real busy, but today seems like a good day to model....

spent most of my evenings this week trying to paint up the hearse.... 

 :angry: :angry:  

now comes the irritating part... the tape i used for lining lost some of its tackiness i guess and didnt stick while putting on the last coat...so now i guess i gotta dunk the hearse too.....  

anyhow heres pics


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 10 2010, 04:49 PM~16243132
> *well i guess its been a while since ive posted up some work... been real busy, but today seems like a good day to model....
> 
> spent most of my evenings this week trying to paint up the hearse....
> ...



Paint it in one color bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, i think ur right roy... thanks...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WHATS UP JR? I GOT THEM BIKES!! THANKS BRO!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Good work man, everything looks really good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been workin on this all day fellas... Not much, but it's more then I've done in the past few months.... It's actually gonna get finished before ANYTHING else gets done.... Just have to figure out a back end suspension... I have the donk kit, and there is only the HIGH suspension... I really want the ass to drag....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 10 2009, 02:24 AM~14722708
> *OK. I'M DONE WITH MY HALF ON THE 57 CHEVERADO!! ITS GOING BACK TO YOU IN THE MORNING. :biggrin:  HERES SOME FINAL UPDATE PICS FROM ME.
> THE FRONTS DONE!!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats pretty dam cool.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16331769
> *thats pretty dam cool.
> *



Thanks Kustom, Darren did all the custom work on it, so I cant take credit for that....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2010, 08:58 PM~16332008
> *Thanks Kustom, Darren did all the custom work on it, so I cant take credit for that....
> *


hella nice.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS! ITS TRUE I DID THE CUSTOMIZING TO THE 57 CHEVERADO, BUT IT WAS BOTH OF OUR IDEA. I'M GONNA DO ONE FOR MYSELF TOO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


AND JR, THAT CADDY LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO. I'M SURE YOU'LL GET THE REAR SUSPENSION RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, So thanks to Cobra I got my Caddy for my twin set of caddy's..... 









Also, been workin on this 63 a little bit.... 











Hope ya like...Comments are always welcome.... So are thoughts and opinions... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16598041
> *Ok, So thanks to Cobra I got my Caddy for my twin set of caddy's.....
> 
> 
> ...




IN MY OPINION THE CADDY'S ARE GONNA BE A BADASS COUPLE. THE 63, WELL ITS PURPLE!! BUT STILL LOOKIN VERY SWEET BRO. I CANT WAIT TO SEE THESE FINISHED. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice trey.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 nice fade...any progress on the silveraldo?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

projects are looking good man  love that truck


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Everyone.... 

Im scared hno: to touch the Silverado. I got a layer of paint on it, but still needs more paint. Im just afraid that Im gonna screw it up and then it's fucked. So painting is the reason why there is no progress on the Silverado..... :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that would suck to mess the silverado up but the 63 and cady looks good why would u fuck it up?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 14 2010, 09:37 AM~16607828
> *that would suck to mess the silverado up but the 63 and cady looks good why would u fuck it up?
> *



Cause I'm what you call a lucky painter...

I am still not good at painting, and if it comes out nice, it's cause I got LUCKY. :rofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some pics of the finished interior... now it's just trunk, BMF, clearcoats and engine... 

"Purplicious" should be done soon!




























and body added....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!! BUT YOU BETTER FINISH THIS ONE QUICK, SO YOU CAN BRING IT ON THEM BOMBS!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Darren... Here is a few shots in the light... 

Keep in mind guys that this is my FIRST, BMF job... So I know it's not very good, and I also know that I put trim on the hood, but that was a "I got carried away" mistake and didnt think about it. LOL.....

Anyhow, hope ya like.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING SWEET BRO!!! WHY AINT IT DONE YET?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

hno: :scrutinize: :loco: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

got some more work in on it tonight...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS GETTING THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 7 2010, 11:18 PM~16823210
> *got some more work in on it tonight...
> 
> 
> ...





you must be outa your mind lol, that shit looks real good man! keep doin what your doin bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the compliments. Hopefully I can one day build as well as both of you.  I guess if I keep taking tips and talking with you, one day I will.... :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well fellas, this is the first for 2010.....

"Purplicious" is Complete...

Hope yall like... hno: :x:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that bitch is bad man! sick ass work bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea, thats sick bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookz good bro.I like the fade effect.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys... I am still new at this stuff, and dont know much about lowriders, but just tryin to see how you guys do it... :biggrin:

Hope to crank out better ones as time goes by with all these pros help here :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT BRO!! YOU NEED SOME OUTSIDE PICTURES OF IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a box! Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 10 2010, 07:18 PM~16852503
> *I got a box! Thanks for the hook up!
> *



 no problem holmes


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD. U OUGHTTA COME UP 4 A B&BS THIS SPRING/SUMMER.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 10 2010, 10:01 PM~16854014
> *LOOKS GOOD. U OUGHTTA COME UP 4 A B&BS THIS SPRING/SUMMER.
> *



Beer and Boobs? :dunno: LOL


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 10 2010, 09:05 PM~16854057
> *Beer and Boobs? :dunno:  LOL
> *


THATS NICE TOO. BUILD AND BULLSHIT.  EVER HERE OF NORTHCOAST AUTOMOIVE MODELERS.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 10 2010, 11:12 PM~16854857
> *THATS NICE TOO. BUILD AND BULLSHIT.   EVER HERE OF NORTHCOAST AUTOMOIVE MODELERS.
> *



No, I sure havent.... Local MCC?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well in between waitin on paint to dry, or bondo, or glue or whatever else comes along with it..... I decided to break out another Caddy Kit and get some paint laid...

Now it just needs sanded, and Cleared :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 10 2010, 11:54 PM~16855325
> *No, I sure havent.... Local MCC?
> *


YEP. MEET EVERY 1ST AND 3RD TUESDAY AT BROOKLYN LIBRARY. RIDGE ROAD OFF I-480. DID U GO 2 AUTORAMA?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 21 2010, 12:13 PM~16951872
> *YEP. MEET EVERY 1ST AND 3RD TUESDAY AT BROOKLYN LIBRARY. RIDGE ROAD OFF I-480. DID U GO 2 AUTORAMA?
> *




No, I sure didnt. I work so many hours that I honestly dont know what the heck is going on around the area, :uh: until AFTER it's over LOL.....

It's be cool to get together with you for a B&B this spring... I will keep up with you and find out when we can do that.... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 21 2010, 12:49 PM~16952096
> *No, I sure didnt. I work so many hours that I honestly dont know what the heck is going on around the area,  :uh: until AFTER it's over LOL.....
> 
> It's be cool to get together with you for a B&B this spring... I will keep up with you and find out when we can do that.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, So I brought this one back outta the box..... She's been painted, and now it's foil and cear time!! Still lots of work to it, but I hope to have it ready for Toledo this year.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 21 2010, 11:13 AM~16951872
> *YEP. MEET EVERY 1ST AND 3RD TUESDAY AT BROOKLYN LIBRARY. RIDGE ROAD OFF I-480. DID U GO 2 AUTORAMA?
> *


Autorama was awesome this year. Not all filled up with Donks like in the past years. 

Scur-Dude that runs the hobby shop in Geneva is having a model contest.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see this MOFO back out in the daylight!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YOU AND ME BOTH NATE!!! :biggrin:




ITS LOOKING GREAT SO FAR JR. I STILL LIKE THE SPOKES BETTER.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 24 2010, 08:55 PM~16990183
> *Autorama was awesome this year.  Not all filled up with Donks like in the past years.
> 
> Scur-Dude that runs the hobby shop in Geneva is having a model contest.
> *



When??

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Mar 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16990720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Fellas.... Goona Foil and Clear it this weekend....Hope to start on the interior When I finish up the 48....It's already mostly painted. Just need little accents here and there, and then puting it together.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 25 2010, 04:56 AM~16994541
> *When??
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


You have to purchase a model from him before the 31st of this month. And you have until the end of April to build it. You have to use the original body shell and any customization is allowed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 25 2010, 10:39 AM~16995569
> *You have to purchase a model from him before the 31st of this month.  And you have until the end of April to build it.  You have to use the original body shell and any customization is allowed.
> *



Damn, that's too soon LOL.... I already have too many build going now, that have to be finished...... but I might stop in adn check it out anyways...


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16331769
> *thats pretty dam cool.
> *


That some sick ass work bro! Love the idea and the styling of it! Cant wait to see it finished. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 25 2010, 03:10 PM~16998126
> *That some sick ass work bro! Love the idea and the styling of it! Cant wait to see it finished. :cheesy:
> *



Thanks bro.... that makes two of us for sure lol....

Ok, so im sendin this shit from my work phone.... just found out today we have unlimited access for our phones. :biggrin:

Don't know about pics so I won't push it lol.... working on the 48 a little tonight... aint gotten too far on it lately....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS LOOKING GREAT BRO!! IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR FIGURING IT ALL OUT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Definitely some good sh!t up in here!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas... Im hoping to get a little work in this weekend for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Worked on the "Cheverado" a little today. Got the interior done and juiced up the wheels a little bit  Gonna try and foil it tonight.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

How did you get the silver in the seams of the seats?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gel Pen


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ITS LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! I CANT WAIT TO SE THAT THING DONE!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I came home from work for a little while since I was waiting for a few customers to get home, and worked on the truck a little.. gotta run out the door again, but I foiled the bed up and did a mock-up..... :wow: gettin excited about finishing it now.....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN! WILL YOU HURRY UP WITH THAT THING ALREADY?! ONCE AGAIN BRO ITS LOOKING SWEET BRO. AND BY THE WAY I THINK I HAVE ANOTHER SET OF THOSE RIMS. uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Got to wet sand and touch up a few spots on the foil, but other then that, the body is done! :biggrin:





























Hope ya like.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thats one crazy truck man! love it! keep up the good work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 1 2010, 06:35 AM~17662064
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 lookin good JR!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well since coming onto this site and listening to all the big dogs on here, I think I've FINALLY started to understand how to get such a clear paint job down.... Thanks to Darren, Jeff, and Tony for all the advice and the reitterated words to TAKE YOUR TIME! :roflmao: Now I am just in need of a polishing kit and hopefully that will make it a little more even.... It seems like it's still a little wavy, but I sanded between coats and I just dont know..... Please, any advice on this will help....



























I decided to just do a pretty close to stock build, nothing wild. No opening doors, no trunks, or anything out of hand. Just straight outta the box with a set of rims....


Just need to figure out whether I go with 22's and tucked, or 13's and slammed......


















:dunno: Comments and advice welcomed


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

13's slammed!!! :thumbsup: 

it looks great bro, and see! taking your time pays off! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Darren.... I think 13s too.

I just have to put on one more coat of clear and its finished.... I'll take some pics in the sun tomorrow  Hopefully you will see the shine better on it then!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been foiling like crazy today.... :uh: 

Now to all you caddy guys, is there trim around the wheel wells and in between? 

Around the sunroof?

And also down the middle of the hood? :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pics in the sun.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOK GREAT BRO! HIT ME UP AND I'LL TELL YOU ABOUT THE TRIM.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks D...Appreciate the support.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: Thanks Nater! Appreciate it holmes!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I started back on the Caddy again. I actually put some good build time in... I am gettin ready to slap it together here in a while... Hope to have this complete by tomorrow! 

Only question is, I've been on the fence about stance, but after thinking a while, I like the slammed look better.... Please let me know, if you think otherwise :biggrin:


UP









OR 


DOWN


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

face down ass up! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Locked up foe sho.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 9 2010, 08:32 PM~18006278
> *Locked up foe sho.
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SLAMMED!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That the Caddy you got from me??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 9 2010, 11:58 PM~18007279
> *That the Caddy you got from me??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nothin like a caddy on a standing 3!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 10 2010, 12:32 AM~18007598
> *:yes:
> *


You're doin a hell of a lot better job on it than I would have.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the Caddy is coming along... :uh: I thought I would be further on it, but Im gettin there... I dont like the trunk set up so I might go with something else.... Not sure. Either way, she's coming out pretty bad ass I think :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 05:35 PM~18005881
> *Well I started back on the Caddy again. I actually put some good build time in... I am gettin ready to slap it together here in a while... Hope to have this complete by tomorrow!
> 
> Only question is, I've been on the fence about stance, but after thinking a while, I like the slammed look better.... Please let me know, if you think otherwise :biggrin:
> ...


if u got chrome on the undies.. no sense in slamming it! lock it up or on a standing 3!! just my 2 cents!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 13 2010, 11:29 PM~18040589
> *if u got chrome on the undies.. no sense in slamming it! lock it up or on a standing 3!! just my 2 cents!
> *



 I just dont know what to do with it :roflmao: For some reason everyone has a different stance that they prefer. 

:dunno: I'd like it to be locked up, but the donk suspension just looks funny, so I really dont want to use that. And for a 3 wheel stance, man, I just dont know where to start on it. 

Thanks though Hock. Your 2 cents has been added to the bank :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

And one more shot just for good measure


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 11:34 PM~18040657
> * I just dont know what to do with it :roflmao:  For some reason everyone has a different stance that they prefer.
> 
> :dunno: I'd like it to be locked up, but the donk suspension just looks funny, so I really dont want to use that.  And for a 3 wheel stance, man, I just dont know where to start on it.
> ...





build it how you wanna build it, just say fuckit, its gonna get built this way, and if they dont like it.............. fuck um, because its goin on your shelf  

so with that bein said, if you had a real deal caddy, how would you roll it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Caddy looks good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18041416
> *build it how you wanna build it, just say fuckit, its gonna get built this way, and if they dont like it.............. fuck um, because its goin on your shelf
> 
> so with that bein said, if you had a real deal caddy, how would you roll it?
> *


X2!! I AGREE 100%   BUT IT NEEDS A BOOTY KIT ALSO CANT HAVE A CADDY WITH OUT A CONTI KIT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 14 2010, 11:06 AM~18043487
> *X2!!  I AGREE 100%     BUT IT NEEDS A BOOTY KIT ALSO CANT HAVE A CADDY WITH OUT A CONTI KIT ON IT  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: You gonna send me some


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SLAM IT! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good bro :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Jul 14 2010, 01:34 PM~18044435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 09:31 AM~18044413
> *:biggrin: You gonna send me some
> *


 :0 MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly. I am really excited about this one being finished!! 













Shit, I Just realised I need to dull the top down!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18201308
> *Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly.  I am really excited about this one being finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean home skillet!! and yah, dull out that top and it'll really be bad ass!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 07:55 PM~18201308
> *Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly.  I am really excited about this one being finished!!
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is beautiful !!!!! Homie you nailed this one !!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam that look bad as f**k


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Aug 1 2010, 08:58 PM~18201323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro! appreciate the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 08:55 PM~18201308
> *Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly.  I am really excited about this one being finished!!
> 
> 
> ...





thats whats up right there............... now that shit looks real good bro!


but im my opinion, i would wait till that clear is fully dried, then mask it off and hit it with a lite cote of flat black........................ but thats just me tho  

keep up the good work bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 07:55 PM~18201308
> *Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly.  I am really excited about this one being finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet paint work..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18201918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 07:55 PM~18201308
> *Got the clear on the caddy now. So it's just time for final assembly.  I am really excited about this one being finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


Don't finish it until the box arrives; it's good to have choices


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Oh saweeeeeeeeeet T. I will postpone it until it arrives then!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 1 2010, 06:39 PM~18202118
> *Don't finish it until the box arrives; it's good to have choices
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks real nice bro... I agree with Jeff, mask the body off and hit that top with some flat black...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 1 2010, 10:47 PM~18202199
> *That looks real nice bro... I agree with Jeff, mask the body off and hit that top with some flat black...
> *



Well I might have too. I just went to check on it, and honestly it looks really cool. They masking tape gave the clear a vinyl look, so I think if I shoot the top with the flat black, it'll look real nice! :biggrin: Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 1 2010, 10:39 PM~18202110
> *Thanks Jeffe! I am tryin to put a lot more confidence behind my builds.... :biggrin:
> Thanks bro!
> *





your doin a good job JR............... keep it up! i may need this one for my shelf for sure!
:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

caddy looks good nice color


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow: nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys! Appreciate the support! :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 1 2010, 11:04 PM~18202352
> *your doin a good job JR............... keep it up!  i may need this one for my shelf for sure!
> :biggrin:
> *



Um I would Jeffe, but this has to be the best one I've built so far, so, it would be hard for me to let it go  but I really appreciate the compliment bro. :biggrin:

Havent had much time to do much on the caddy, plus Im also waitin on some parts, so it's kinda on hold, but I mocked it up with the trim and such just to see what the near finished product would look like. Im pretty happy with the way this is turnin out> 

Do any of you guys have any suggestions on what you use for headliner material? I want to do this one right. :biggrin:

Anyhow, here's pics.
















and yes, I know the trim is on the outside and is supposed to go on the inside, I just did a mock up :uh: LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 5 2010, 10:25 PM~18240377
> *Thanks Guys! Appreciate the support! :biggrin:
> Um I would Jeffe, but this has to be the best one I've built so far, so, it would be hard for me to let it go  but I really appreciate the compliment bro. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Umm, I think I want my Caddy back now.  J/K bro, lookin good. As far as the headliner, I'd say Get some felt or leather from Michaels. With the leather you can pretty much skin it and make it real thin.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD. LIKE THE TWO TONE.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, all the way back on page 7.... Geez I need to keep up with shit lol. :uh:

Caddy is still on hold.... still tryin to find a continental kit for it. 

Here's what I've been workin on lately for the Drag-Lo build off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 6 2010, 10:52 AM~18243848
> *LOOKIN' GOOD. LIKE THE TWO TONE.
> *



Thanks Gerome :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lovin that van man...nice work on it!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2010, 12:16 AM~18551469
> *lovin that van man...nice work on it!
> *



Thanks Brian. I am tryin to find some decals for it now.... Im hoping maybe Trend will have something or can come up with some sweet shit for me


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE VAN. LOTS OF ROOM TO WORK WITH.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18557023
> *NICE VAN. LOTS OF ROOM TO WORK WITH.
> *



Thanks bro! I have been wanting to do it, but that back burner is where it sat for a long time. This build off got the dust knocked off of it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got two vans here, and a bodydropped lil red wagon that i have no desire to build...lol. eventually we"ll do a buildoff so i can do somethin up..to this caliber. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so this weekend I really just enjoyed not being at my old job that worked me 75 hours a week. I actually started my new job this past Monday and only had to work 4 10's which put me in for some good QT with the fam. I did manage to do a little bit of modeling and the vans progress is slow, but coming along. The Caddy is so close to being finished but Im waiting on a bumper kit to finish that off.... Thought I had a few lined up, but my boy Darren came through and sent some... Once they get here, the Caddy will be finished.... Hopefully before Toledo.

Also worked on the 6-4 a little. Hope to take this to Toledo too.

Got the engine wired and put together, and also put it up on 3-wheel. I know I cheated but its the AMT 64 so I couldnt build a suspension LOL.....

and yes, I know the body looks like shit, but it's been sitting for a while and collected some dust... once I get motivated and all the shit put on, she'll be nice and shiney


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2009, 12:45 PM~13595403
> *Ok fella, since that 05 Impala got dunked it's been through hell. Finally taking some time to make a clean paint job on this thing and realized the body has got some pits in it for sure... Well I cleaned the body of all paint. Sanded the F**k out of it, got all the body lines rescribed, and hopefully it's ready for primer.
> 
> 
> ...



i want this wagon :cheesy: ......what happened to most of your pics


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18606685
> *i want this wagon  :cheesy: ......what happened to most of your pics
> *



I swapped around my photobucket and didnt realise I wiped out my topic :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Wassup Jr, we need some progress pics in here! uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

YEAH, YEAH, I know. I will hopefully have some for you this weekend. Saturday's full but Sunday might be WIDE open.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:worship: :x:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's get some work showin' up in here!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 1 2010, 06:23 AM~17661852
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Got to wet sand and touch up a few spots on the foil, but other then that, the body is done! :biggrin:
> ...


Ok, so I put a little bit of work in tonight. I am still in the process of breaking out of the builders block. Anyhow, I decided to redo the whole back end because it looked like shit to me. So, I retaped, sprayed and laid BMF again. Much better outcome this time. Now onto the final stages.... No the body lines arent off, it's just not lined up and glued where it should be


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow: :run: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats sick... I wondered what was goin on with this one...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Nov 20 2010, 01:20 AM~19115334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys! Yeah James, I've been having this stupid builders block that has also taken away my motivation to do anything! It keeps kicking me right in the :boink: and it sucks.... No matter how many bad ass builds I see on this site, when I get motivated to do something, it goes away faster then it showed up. 

Oh well. Thanks for the comps, and I hope to have this finished soon. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

all this typing.. and talking...bla bla bla what's up with this? lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 
where's all the pictures at? 

jus kidding.. Get the lead out Scrape! friends dont let friends end up like Hydro!
build something fool...
cars and trucks look good bro... That 57 creation is a trip! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that truck is CRAZY. very well done it looks too. it doesn't look chopped up, you got the two flowing nicely together. I know that's not an easy task. much props!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 20 2010, 02:14 PM~19117712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not props to me Dig.... This work of art is from the genious DLO. He's the mastermind behind the work. I just came up with the idea. He put it to life!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit.... Damn that sucks ass big time... Im sure you will get it worked out...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 11:51 PM~19147782
> *Thanks Hydro. I know bro, but the hydro's not a bad dude! Its been tough though and what makes it worse is when you do finally get the motivation to get back to building, a fuckin wrench gets thrown in the mix.  So today I went to clear the Cheverado and ended up with a big fuckin cracked mess!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 08:51 PM~19147782
> *Thanks Hydro. I know bro, but the hydro's not a bad dude! Its been tough though and what makes it worse is when you do finally get the motivation to get back to building, a fuckin wrench gets thrown in the mix.  So today I went to clear the Cheverado and ended up with a big fuckin cracked mess!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ey homie,I see your up in ohio,could it be the weather,try nason products if you can get ahold of it up there,its cheep,drys wet and works on perty much anything,clear ,reduser and hardner..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 24 2010, 01:21 PM~19152194
> *Ey homie,I see your up in ohio,could it be the weather,try nason products if you can get ahold of it up there,its cheep,drys wet and works on perty much anything,clear ,reduser and hardner..
> *



I got a pretty good contained area that I keep the temp regulated at. Closed space and it's moisture levels are perfect. I know it wasnt the temp. I sprayed the same clear on another model the day before, at the same temp and didnt have a single problem with it. So, like Darren said, it's just dumb luck that the model I strive to do my absolute best on, gets FUCKED :uh:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work then Darren!

damn that sucks about the clear.. totally know that feeling.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DAYUM! I know how that feels :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. I appreciate the feelings of hard knocks. 


Ok, so I put the Chevy down and picked up a Caddy.... 

I decided to paint the Caddy today. Most of the other stuff is done on it, so I just wanted to work on the body. 

Here's where I'm at!
Started with this!









Then added this!! 









Can you see the purple flip flop? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Scur-rape-init


:ninja: Mode!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 04:07 PM~19176058
> *Thanks Fellas. I appreciate the feelings of hard knocks.
> Ok, so I put the Chevy down and picked up a Caddy....
> 
> ...


WHAT KINDA PLANS YOU GOT FOR THIS ONE??


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddi's looking good already, bro. Keeping an eye on this build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 07:23 PM~19176798
> *WHAT KINDA PLANS YOU GOT FOR THIS ONE??
> *



Well I am still in the process of painting it, but it will be silver with the flip flop purple, and black top. Need to get some bars for the side. The ones that came with the kit are broken. :uh: This is the stance.  Then the hearse in the background on the 66 box will be painted by DLO :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 06:39 PM~19176901
> *Well I am still in the process of painting it, but it will be silver with the flip flop purple, and black top. Need to get some bars for the side. The ones that came with the kit are broken. :uh:  This is the stance.   Then the hearse in the background on the 66 box will be painted by DLO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REV....HEARSE CASTED THEM BARS YOU NEED.. CHECK HIM OUT! BUILDS LOOKIN SWEET SO FAR....HAVENT SEEN ANY OYONE DO ONE OF THESE YET.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jeral. 

Well I got everything all painted...Now just need to clear and foil :biggrin: hope ya like.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 06:24 PM~19177689
> *Thanks for the info Jeral.
> 
> Well I got everything all painted...Now just need to clear and foil :biggrin: hope ya like.
> ...


im likin the side 2 side stance, that 1's not used very often?! :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 10:58 PM~19178314
> *im likin the side 2 side stance, that 1's not used very often?! :0
> *



Thanks Hock... I agree, you dont see it often. It's either locked up, face down ass up, or 3 wheel, seems like. Im tryin to do something different


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got the foiling done. Well almost... does the 66 have a chrome strip on the bottom inbetween the wheelwells? Kinda curious before I go and spray clear :happysad:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks bro! I hope to have some more progress on it, in the next few hours... Only trouble I've run in to is the fact that I've LOST the interior somewheres :uh: I split up the boxes a while ago and the interior was in one of them. Oh well I got one more place to look then I guess I'll just give up the search LOL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides r lookin sweet bro, hearse is comin out coo.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Smiley. I am slow as molasses but Im tryin to put out quality now, instead of quanity. Been takin a lot of tips from all you guys on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright well I finally found the damn interiors... So, now I can finally get moving on this hearse :biggrin: Going wth the same color scheme as now, just redoing it all.... This wasnt painted by me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas I got to ask. How do you find the motivation to get back into building? I have found myself in a HUGE rut that just wont let me build anything. :happysad: Mainly because of my last few mishaps in most recent builds. 


I've been looking at everyone beautiful builds thinking maybe something like that will spark it, but NOTHING!! Markies Caddy almost had me today. I actually dragged the Caddy out, but havent done a DAMN thing to it, but clean off the body from the dust! 


When you guys get stuck like this, what is it that you do to get back into building?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Scur-rape-init



:wave: Answer up!! :ninja:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 06:50 PM~19405897
> *Ok fellas I got to ask. How do you find the motivation to get back into building?  I have found myself in a HUGE rut that just wont let me build anything. :happysad:  Mainly because of my last few mishaps in most recent builds.
> I've been looking at everyone beautiful builds thinking maybe something like that will spark it, but NOTHING!!  Markies Caddy almost had me today. I actually dragged the Caddy out, but havent done a DAMN thing to it, but clean off the body from the dust!
> When you guys get stuck like this, what is it that you do to get back into building?
> *



I keep a few snap kits & pre-painted pro shop kits on hand for when i get into a rut,No painting,no detailing,just put'em together outta the box :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 9 2010, 03:13 PM~19285669
> *Alright well I finally found the damn interiors... So, now I can finally get moving on this hearse :biggrin:  Going wth the same color scheme as now, just redoing it all.... This wasnt painted by me.
> 
> 
> ...



That looks sweet Scur-rape! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 23 2010, 10:21 PM~19406095
> *That looks sweet Scur-rape! :cheesy:  :wow:
> *



Thanks, Jimbo. It's been sittin right here next to my computer since that shot! :uh: Just cant seem to finish anything.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Dec 23 2010, 10:07 PM~19406006
> *I keep a few snap kits & pre-painted  pro shop kits on hand for when i get into a rut,No painting,no detailing,just put'em together outta the box  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, I have a few snap kits too, but that just isnt gonna work for me. I still cant seem to get motivated for those either. Thanks for the answer though C!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 06:27 PM~19406138
> *Thanks, Jimbo. It's been sittin right here next to my computer since that shot! :uh: Just cant seem to finish anything.
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 06:50 PM~19405897
> *Ok fellas I got to ask. How do you find the motivation to get back into building?  I have found myself in a HUGE rut that just wont let me build anything. :happysad:  Mainly because of my last few mishaps in most recent builds.
> I've been looking at everyone beautiful builds thinking maybe something like that will spark it, but NOTHING!!  Markies Caddy almost had me today. I actually dragged the Caddy out, but havent done a DAMN thing to it, but clean off the body from the dust!
> When you guys get stuck like this, what is it that you do to get back into building?
> *


for me, i look threw all the threads of top notch shit above my level, but where i want to be at! then i look at misc. parts layin around i havent used and dig through the stock pile of "i've started and plan to finish" builds! half the shit i have i forget i have and start pullin out shit like...."oh ya!" or even find 2 diff. kits and get an idea to put em together! thats how i came up with idea for gettin my "american toyta" build going!  take a deep breath...woooo saaaa! now go dig through box's and get going!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19406423
> *for me, i look threw all the threads of top notch shit above my level, but where i want to be at! then i look at misc. parts layin around i havent used and dig through the stock pile of "i've started and plan to finish" builds! half the shit i have i forget i have and start pullin out shit like...."oh ya!" or even find 2 diff. kits and get an idea to put em together! thats how i came up with idea for gettin my "american toyta" build going!  take a deep breath...woooo saaaa! now go dig through box's and get going!!
> *



See, that's what I've done. And that's what I think is my biggest problem. I start looking through my boxes and think OH damn, I forgot I was doing this one, or whatever, but I get so easily distracted and then get frustrated at the fact that it's not close to finished. I want to finish all my builds at once, but then again, I'd just like to FINISH a phawking build right now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 08:12 PM~19406466
> *See, that's what I've done. And that's what I think is my biggest problem. I start looking through my boxes and think OH damn, I forgot I was doing this one, or whatever, but I get so easily distracted and then get frustrated at the fact that it's not close to finished. I want to finish all my builds at once, but then again, I'd just like to FINISH a phawking build right now!
> *


really?! thats my motivation! like "damn i forgot about this one! i need to finish this!" so pick 3 of the ones you really want done, then cuss and discuss amongst yourself and pick the ONE to get goin on?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here's my 3.  One out of these 3 is 3/4s done! I just cant seem to finish final assembly!











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 08:49 PM~19406749
> *Ok, here's my 3.   One out of these 3 is 3/4s done!  I just cant seem to finish final assembly!
> 
> 
> ...


if you cant find motivation to finish a money green lac, send it to me , and ill do it up proper....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2010, 11:54 PM~19406799
> *if you cant find motivation to finish a money green lac, send it to me , and ill do it up proper....
> *



:biggrin: I would, but I wouldnt be building it then, now would I? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 08:56 PM~19406830
> *:biggrin: I would, but I wouldnt be building it then, now would I? :biggrin:
> *


real talk , it only needs final assembly, i think you just like looking at half finished cars..... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 PM~19406847
> *real talk , it only needs final assembly, i think you just like looking at half finished cars..... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :wow: 


:uh: Damn you got me! I know it's only few steps away from it, but I just cant find it lately. I got the shit all mapped out on the table, but sooo many small details still need done, it gets frustrating!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 08:59 PM~19406876
> *:0  :wow:
> :uh: Damn you got me!  I know it's only few steps away from it, but I just cant find it lately. I got the shit all mapped out on the table, but sooo many small details still need done, it gets frustrating!
> *


put the white guts in the green lac, do the detailing one area at a time, motor, dash, trunk, etc... your welcome , thank me by finishing that car....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19406929
> *put the white guts in the green lac, do the detailing one area at a time, motor, dash, trunk, etc... your welcome , thank me by finishing that car....
> *




LOL ok Hearse I'll get it done. Gonna go sit and work on them some now :biggrin: 

I got an order to put in for some detail stuff after Christmas.  So, I'm kinda hoping that the stuff that Im waitn on will help me finish! 

Jimbo, Still coming for them 5th wheels/booty kits. whatever you call them! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 05:12 PM~19406466
> *See, that's what I've done. And that's what I think is my biggest problem. I start looking through my boxes and think OH damn, I forgot I was doing this one, or whatever, but I get so easily distracted and then get frustrated at the fact that it's not close to finished. I want to finish all my builds at once, but then again, I'd just like to FINISH a phawking build right now!
> *


i know how u feel bro....

:twak: :twak: get off Darren's ass bro.... u were on page 4 too


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 09:20 PM~19476543
> *i know how u feel bro....
> 
> :twak:  :twak: get off Darren's ass bro.... u were on page 4 too
> *



LOL I know, :biggrin: That's just waht I need too G! Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Fuckin Slacker. Finish!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Wheres your progress pics Nancy?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19476797
> *Fuckin Slacker. Finish!
> *



:0 Phawker!! :biggrin: Ok, well I am half way finished with my facelifts. I started with these:

















This one is actually going to be flat black, but with some burgandy and silver patterns :biggrin: Just need to figure out a pattern. This is where I REALLY need an expert LOL. Any ideas guys?










This one is just waitin on foil, another coat of clear chrome paint on bumpers and reassembly!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:drama: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:20 PM~19477001
> *:0  Phawker!! :biggrin: Ok, well I am half way finished with my facelifts.  I started with these:
> 
> 
> ...


not on wires bro.... :happysad: send me a set :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 10:26 PM~19477051
> *not on wires bro....  :happysad: send me a set  :biggrin:
> *


Well fuck i need some wire too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 10:26 PM~19477051
> *not on wires bro....  :happysad: send me a set  :biggrin:
> *



well then what the hell should I put them on? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:33 PM~19477114
> *well then what the hell should I put them on? :dunno:
> *


in a small box shipped first class to hawaii


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 10:37 PM~19477158
> *in a small box shipped first class to hawaii
> *


 :roflmao: 

Michigan is closer. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, G, but this is gonna be hard to paint. :wow: I dont know, what color should I paint it...... 

Would this be a OG box style? :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19477220
> *Ok, G, but this is gonna be hard to paint. :wow:  I dont know, what color should I paint it......
> 
> Would this be a OG box style? :roflmao:
> ...


No No No
:twak: 

You gotta put them inside the box.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:44 PM~19477220
> *Ok, G, but this is gonna be hard to paint. :wow:  I dont know, what color should I paint it......
> 
> Would this be a OG box style? :roflmao:
> ...


box is too big and i said inside


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 10:50 PM~19477273
> *box is too big and i said inside
> *



call it square? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19477284
> *call it square? :0
> *


oh fuck yea.... make sure its small box as possible with just wheels wrapped in a napkin or something to make shipping first class CHEAP.... all chrome please :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 11:08 PM~19477429
> *oh fuck yea.... make sure its small box as possible with just wheels wrapped in a napkin or something to make shipping first class CHEAP.... all chrome please  :biggrin:
> *



I"ll have the fastest shipper in town send them out, how about that?

Let me hit up Rick and they should be on your doorstep in less then a week


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 05:12 PM~19477464
> *I"ll have the fastest shipper in town send them out, how about that?
> 
> Let me hit up Rick and they should be on your doorstep in less then a week
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to the top. :biggrin: 

Well Mini, why dont you pick on someone else for a while  Lets see if you can do it without being a HARD ASS too. 

My topic is open for anyone who would like to criticize, feel free!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:44 PM~19477220
> *Ok, G, but this is gonna be hard to paint. :wow:  I dont know, what color should I paint it......
> 
> Would this be a OG box style? :roflmao:
> ...


Dude this is your best build todate ! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 04:14 PM~19596997
> *Dude  this  is    your  best  build  todate !  Keep  up the  good  work!
> *



:0 Thanks!! I imagine that probably hurt coming out of your mouth!! :0 

See it's not hard to bullshit Mini. I really think you've become one of the biggest assholes on this site, and to be honest, Im not the only one who thinks so. Whether you think you are or not, you are associated with MCBA, and whether you are speaking for them or just speaking in general, you are a *representative* for the MCBA. Your name is tagged with it, your builds are tagged with it. If I were you, I'd dial the BS down cause just one seed can make a club look bad. whether your "crew" will say anything or not, YOU are the only one who really is disrepectful.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 03:35 PM~19597117
> *:0 Thanks!! I imagine that probably hurt coming out of your mouth!! :0
> 
> See it's not hard to bullshit Mini. I really think you've become one of the biggest assholes on this site, and to be honest, Im not the only one who thinks so. Whether you think you are or not, you are associated with MCBA, and whether you are speaking for them or just speaking in general, you are a representative for the MCBA. Your name is tagged with it, your builds are tagged with it. If I were you, I'd dial the BS down cause just one seed can make a club look bad. whether your "crew" will say anything or not, YOU are the only one who really is disrepectful.
> *


I can bullshit and have fun all day long with everyone here ! It should be told how it is to be able to advance you should know the steps in front you ! 

Why is it so hard to tell the truth ? Ok since this is your topic i'll keep this based on you ! Lets take 3 of your builds that have been posted just with in this topic ! 


























This build here is very nice ! Nice paint , nice clear , nice fool work !

There's really noting to say about this project !

On left good comments on that 64 drop top you were building and that 57 custom 99 chevy truck you and DLO were doing I never comments when the clear reacted to the yellow cause you have shown by your past builds that you faced a problem that you knew you could fix and you won't just settle for it the way it was ! 

I get judge from bashing on 3 builders heres ! Undead , Hearse, and Mclovin ! I don't really ever say shit to Slammed or on his builds , he just on the coat tails lookin jump in and be apart of the game ! But if notice he is also a builder that acts out when some tries to give advice and turn it around to make it seem that i'm bashing out his builds ! 

I'm not really an asshole . I'm just not going to lie to you ! I call it like it is ! Thats the way it should be !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 01:54 PM~19597229
> *
> I'm  just  not  going to  lie  to  you  !  I  call  it  like  it  is  !  Thats  the  way  it  should  be  !
> *





x2!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 04:54 PM~19597229
> *
> I  get    judge    from  bashing  on  3  builders  heres  !  Undead  ,  Hearse, and  Mclovin !  I  don't  really  ever  say  shit to  Slammed  or  on  his  builds  ,  he  just  on the    coat  tails  lookin  jump  in  and  be  apart  of the  game !  But  if  notice  he is  also  a builder  that  acts  out  when  some  tries to  give  advice  and  turn  it  around  to  make  it  seem  that  i'm  bashing  out  his  builds  !
> 
> ...



That IS the point MINI! WHY the fuck do you have to BASH them. Like 408 said, not everyone can build to YOUR potential. Yeah it's great that you started your school of modeling to help people out, but you have to understand not everyone can fuckin build LIKE YOU. 

I'll tell you this. Im not a modeler, nor will I ever claim to be a good one. BUT come to my profession. Lets see how well you can plumb a house, or drywall or roof, or frame, or run duct work, electric, cable, phone and make all the shit work. Make it all look neat, NOT a hack job. If you came to my job and started TRYING I wouldnt bash you cause you cant do it right off the bat! I would try and guide you through it and help you along the way, but even if you cant get the picture, and it's not your thing, as long as you kept tryin, I'D STILL TEACH YOU! ..... :| So why do you feel the need to call people names, or be a dick? If you dont like their shit and they dont want to listen to you, then DONT TEACH THEM!. 

I was reading through many topics because of this. I noticed almost every time a new builder came in and was welcomed to LIL, almost every comment you gave was a "nice job, but this is the way I do it." 

Like Coast2Coast, first words out of your mouth are a nice comment sayin you like his builds, THEN you say:


"Upgrade to a better clear and the'll be killer no doubt and add detail to your set ups and engine bays and you'll have every angle covered!" 

So, you compliment people then you expect them to get on your level right off the bat!?!?! WTF man? It's like everyone is second best cause we dont build like you.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 04:09 PM~19597337
> *That IS the point MINI! WHY the fuck do you have to BASH them. Like 408 said, not everyone can build to YOUR potential. Yeah it's great that you started your school of modeling to help people out, but you have to understand not everyone can fuckin build LIKE YOU.
> 
> I'll tell you this. Im not a modeler, nor will I ever claim to be a good one. BUT come to my profession. Lets see how well you can plumb a house, or drywall or roof, or frame, or run duct work, electric, cable, phone and make all the shit work. Make it all look neat, NOT a hack job. If you came to my job and started TRYING I wouldnt bash you cause you cant do it right off the bat! I would try and guide you through it and help you along the way, but even if you cant get the picture, and it's not your thing, as long as you kept tryin, I'D STILL TEACH YOU! .....  :| So why do you feel the need to call people names, or be a dick? If you dont like their shit and they dont want to listen to you, then DONT TEACH THEM!.
> ...


NONE OF THAT WAS MENT TO BASH BUT TO OFFER ! EVERYTHING I MENTION BESIDE THE CLEAR IS JUST AN EXTRA STEP TO LEVEL UP , BETTER THE WORK THAT WAS ALREADY ADDED TO A KIT ! HOW WAS ANY OF THAT BASHING HIM OR WANTING HIM TO BE ON MY LEVEL ? 

HELL I'M A LOW DOLLAR BUILDER , VERY SELDOM USE PHOTOETCH, OR CUSTOM MADE MACHINED ITEMS THAT BIGGS OR MONDO OR TRUSCALE DO BUT I DO EVERYTHING I CAN TO BUILD WITH THEM! 

IF ALL YOU HAD TO DO IS ADD 4 WIRES TO YOUR PUMPS, AND 6 WIRES TO YOUR BATTIERS TO MAKE YOUR SET UP LOOK BETTER WHY NOT DO IT ! 

NOT TO TALK SHIT BUT I HAVE BEEN A ROOFER AND DO IT IN THE SUMMER TIME AS A PART JOB WHEN MY UNCLE NEEDS A HAND ! bUT I ALMOST BET THAT IF I WORKED FOR YOU AND KEPT CUTTING SHEET ROCK 3 in short or kept missing the stud when i was hanging it you would just settle for me showing up everyday and you having to repair everything i do if you spent the time to show me over and over how to do it !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 05:09 PM~19597337
> *That IS the point MINI! WHY the fuck do you have to BASH them. Like 408 said, not everyone can build to YOUR potential. Yeah it's great that you started your school of modeling to help people out, but you have to understand not everyone can fuckin build LIKE YOU.
> 
> I'll tell you this. Im not a modeler, nor will I ever claim to be a good one. BUT come to my profession. Lets see how well you can plumb a house, or drywall or roof, or frame, or run duct work, electric, cable, phone and make all the shit work. Make it all look neat, NOT a hack job. If you came to my job and started TRYING I wouldnt bash you cause you cant do it right off the bat! I would try and guide you through it and help you along the way, but even if you cant get the picture, and it's not your thing, as long as you kept tryin, I'D STILL TEACH YOU! .....  :| So why do you feel the need to call people names, or be a dick? If you dont like their shit and they dont want to listen to you, then DONT TEACH THEM!.
> ...


I smell a house buildoff between me an you. :roflmao: I'm a certified carpenter and can do plumbing, electrical and roofing (although I prefer to stay on the ground). Hmm, with these skills it makes me woder why I deliver pizza for a damn living. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 05:21 PM~19597412
> *NONE  OF  THAT  WAS  MENT TO  BASH  BUT  TO  OFFER  ! EVERYTHING  I  MENTION  BESIDE THE  CLEAR    IS  JUST  AN  EXTRA  STEP  TO  LEVEL  UP ,  BETTER  THE  WORK  THAT  WAS  ALREADY  ADDED  TO  A  KIT  ! HOW    WAS  ANY OF THAT    BASHING  HIM  OR  WANTING  HIM  TO  BE  ON MY  LEVEL ?
> 
> HELL  I'M  A  LOW  DOLLAR  BUILDER  ,  VERY  SELDOM  USE  PHOTOETCH, OR  CUSTOM  MADE  MACHINED  ITEMS  THAT  BIGGS  OR  MONDO  OR  TRUSCALE  DO   BUT  I  DO  EVERYTHING  I  CAN  TO  BUILD  WITH  THEM!
> ...



Ok, So maybe it's just your way of thinking that you're "offering" words of advice. Maybe Coast doesnt want to add wires. Maybe he doesnt want spark plug wires. And maybe the clear he uses, suits him just fine. Just because you do extra details doenst mean EVERYONE should. I know guys off this website that still build BOX stock, but yet, their rides are so clean it's unreal. It's all about building, not how you build. 

Onto the other note, yeah your right, I would probably fire your ass if you kept fucking up, but I'd really consider dumping that money into teaching you because if it's gonna feed your kids, and keep your bills paid, then I would try to help. THIS IS A HOBBY that most of us dont get paid to do this shit. It's supposed to be FUN. It's not a job that we're tryin to put bread on the table for. Most of us do it for enjoyment. NOT money.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19597493
> *I smell a house buildoff between me an you. :roflmao: I'm a certified carpenter and can do plumbing, electrical and roofing (although I prefer to stay on the ground). Hmm, with these skills it makes me woder why I deliver pizza for a damn living. :biggrin:
> *



:0 a house build off. You got the money to build one for me, cause I sure as hell dont. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 05:37 PM~19597525
> *:0 a house build off. You got the money to build one for me, cause I sure as hell dont.  :roflmao:
> *


If I had the money I sure as hell wouldn't be living in an apartment or driving a POS dime. I love my truck but I've put so much damn $ into it over the last few months, and NOW I need a new damn alternator.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scur-rape-init, Suer


Damn look at all the ninjas :uh: :ninja: Show yourselves. WHY so afraid to be seen readin in a topic? 

Not like you post in here anyways :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

construtive critisizm.....

thats what its called..


i dont wire my ignitions on my builds! does that mean my shit sucks?

wait a sec, I DONT FUCKING CARE!!! i build for me! step my game up when im ready! but, look at all the builds here for ideas, and to learn!! you dont like my shit, whatever, im sure theres shit i dont like about othes builds! i choose to keep my mouth shut, because 90% of the kids on this site dont listen!! they think they are the cats ass and better than everyone else!!

ill be the first to step up and say my shit is by far not the best! but watching and asking stupid questions and USING THE GOD DAMN SEARCH FUNCTION AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREAN HELPS!!!

also, the PINNED FAQS TOPIC ON THE TOP OF YOUR SCREAN HELPS ALSO!!

and i frequent both! to watch and learn, but there are times like these, i feel the need to chime in!!

with things like PHATRAS FOR MOD!!

cause we all know WE FUCKING NEED 1 IN HERE TOPDOG!!

 :biggrin: 

end rant. thanks for reading.... those of you that can, and did.

p.s. the following was a thought of my own, and in no way shape or forn does it have anything to co with my club! thankyou! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i have to stay ninja or i'll be getting bashed on !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 05:54 PM~19597681
> *i have  to  stay  ninja  or  i'll  be  getting  bashed  on  !
> *



Listen Dave, Im gonna say this. Yeah you can be a real asshole and we all know you're a good builder, but for fucks sake bro, leave the bullshit in your corner. Stop slammin guys just because. It really seems like you go after just those certain few because you have it out for them. It's like you're the lion who picks on the injured zebras of the packs. 

Not everyone can take the shit and let it roll off their back, and not everyone can handle the fact that people dont like their builds.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19597652
> *construtive critisizm.....
> 
> thats what its called..
> ...



:twak: :0 was this aimed at me? Or in general?

We dont need a MOD. We ALL (and yes I include myself in this) just need to grow up a little. It takes people policing others to make a site run smooth. Why shouldnt we be able to handle our own section? I guess it's just me but it seems like even if we had a MOD there would still be fighting. Not everyone can get along. Not everyone is going to agree. There are going to be fights. There is going to be shit posted that SOMEONE doesnt like. I mean I saw 5 guys get pissed off at the simple fact that a bunch of us had a good time in off topic one night and they had to READ 20 pages of shit that seemed funny to us. We all got along, and we all had a blast, but yet, someone didnt like it. :uh: Yeah I can say we were wrong with the naked pics and all, but just having random fun?!?! :dunno: I thought it was all about bonding with eachother and sharing the hobby and making friends. NOT JUST STRICTLY BUILDING AND POSTING MODELS!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> :twak: :0 was this aimed at me? Or in general?
> 
> 
> it was a general statment.
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2011, 06:29 PM~19597979
> *it was a general statment.
> and yes we need an mod in here! since ryan left,
> 
> ...



:wave: OK, Ok, Settle down :roflmao: :run: Yes we need a mod for stuff like that, but that's completely different then what's goin on. Besides, it seems like the mods really arent that inept to give us one. We took the pole, we did what they asked, and what did we get. Same place we are now.  It is, what it is bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> > :twak: :0 was this aimed at me? Or in general?
> > it was a general statment.
> > and yes we need an mod in here! since ryan left,
> >
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19598204
> *but thats the thing, problems are everywere no matter what. I don't thing bs should cause anybody tho bounce out. Just do what most ppl do, ignore it.  :biggrin: There is alot random bs goin on but doesnt matter to me, i continue to build, post my pics and have fun.
> *




Build? You build? AND HAVE FUN!??!?! WHERE? HOW!?!?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19598204
> *but thats the thing, problems are everywere no matter what. I don't thing bs should cause anybody tho bounce out. Just do what most ppl do, ignore it.  :biggrin: There is alot random bs goin on but doesnt matter to me, i continue to build, post my pics and have fun.
> *



:werd:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 03:13 PM~19598322
> *Build? You build?  AND HAVE FUN!??!?!  WHERE? HOW!?!?
> *


yes sir! :yes: not as much as i used to, but i do. got a wedding comin up :sprint: 
check the wagon build off, and TABLESCRAPERS topic


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19598535
> *yes sir! :yes:  not as much as i used to, but i do. got a wedding comin up  :sprint:
> check the wagon build off, and TABLESCRAPERS topic
> *



Oh, I know smiley. I especially like that burban you did!  I know you build. I check your stuff :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2011, 05:50 PM~19597652
> *construtive critisizm.....
> 
> thats what its called..
> ...






well put............. but a waste of breath bro!

because 9 outa ten of these cats think there shit dont stink, and they dont need to listen to shit anyone says to them............ (no names)

as far as mini goes............ so hes dysfunctional and doesnt know how to speak to people? so the fuck what.............. i use to catch shit from him all the time untill i learned some shit and gave the dude nothing to bitch about............ and thats what these cats dont understand............. mini is a fuck stick that always busts peoples balls, and will continue to bust your balls untill you prove him wrong............... so junior...................... chill the fuck out and step your game up, give dave nothing to bitch about.............. thats what he wants to see is someone say ''FUCK THIS DUDE'' and step shit up so he cant bitch...............so when in turn, he sits at his computer and goes hmm..........? this dude stepped his shit up! and will tell you about it  


FUCK...................... ALL THIS BITCHIN ABOUT A FUCKIN HOBBY ! :angry:  :angry: 

what i dont understand.................. is what the fuck is wrong with progression? why stay idol when you have a site full of info and bad ass builders that are willing to share info and product ?


sorry for hi-jacking your thread junior, but you and mini need to shut the fuck up and build already!

thats what this whole site needs to do already :uh: me included!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 04:15 PM~19598825
> *well put............. but a waste of breath bro!
> 
> because 9 outa ten of these cats think there shit dont stink, and they dont need to listen to shit anyone says to them............ (no names)
> ...


I'm building Jeff


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 14 2011, 07:18 PM~19598847
> *I'm building Jeff
> *


lol...im trying to build but i cant with all the excitment going on.. :drama: (everywhere too)


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 08:22 PM~19598883
> *lol...im trying to build but i cant with all the excitment going on.. :drama: (everywhere too)
> *



Me too, But i'm at work eating cookies and reading all this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 08:15 PM~19598825
> *well put............. but a waste of breath bro!
> 
> because 9 outa ten of these cats think there shit dont stink, and they dont need to listen to shit anyone says to them............ (no names)
> ...



:uh: I give you props for helping me out and you diss me like this? 









:roflmao: Just playing Jeff. I wanted my thread hijacked bro. I think people need to say what they want to say, but with respect. I am slow at building, but to be honest it was about throwing shit together before. Til you and Darren told me how to slow down and do the shit right, I just thought it was about puttin them together. I've tried to step up my game and will keep steppin up my game. I aint skeered to try. That's not my point, BUT I'm done with that topic. Dave said his side, and so have I. We wont agree, and probably wont ever, but I'll still be here puttin in my .02 when I can


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19598967
> *:uh: I give you props for helping me out and you diss me like this?
> :roflmao: Just playing Jeff. I wanted my thread hijacked bro. I think people need to say what they want to say, but with respect. I am slow at building, but to be honest it was about throwing shit together before. Til you and Darren told me how to slow down and do the shit right, I just thought it was about puttin them together.  I've tried to step up my game and will keep steppin up my game. I aint skeered to try. That's not my point, BUT I'm done with that topic. Dave said his side, and so have I. We wont agree, and probably wont ever, but I'll still be here puttin in my .02 when I can
> *


And we're all intitled to do so where ever we see fit ! And Jeff is 1 of my great friends and seems to understand where i come from and where i want all modelers to be worthy of being the best there is ! If you don't be the best at what you do then why are we doing it ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 08:41 PM~19599022
> *And    we're  all  intitled  to  do  so  where  ever  we  see  fit !  And  Jeff  is  1  of  my  great  friends  and  seems  to  understand  where  i  come  from  and  where  i  want  all  modelers  to  be  worthy  of  being  the  best  there  is  !  If    you  don't  be  the  best  at  what  you  do  then  why  are  we  doing  it  ?
> *



Because this isnt my life bro. This doesnt put food on my table. It doesnt pay my bills. It doesnt keep my family healthy. My JOB does that, and I do that to my best ablilty. My hobby is something I do to take my mind OFF the real world. It's what I do to keep myself entertained. Im not after a trophy Dave. Im after relaxation. I've never been to a show, and will probably never bring my builds to a show, but I will go to meet with other people who enjoy the hobby the same as I do. That's all Im in this hobby for. Im not here to be the best.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 04:48 PM~19599066
> *Because this isnt my life bro. This doesnt put food on my table. It doesnt pay my bills. It doesnt keep my family healthy. My JOB does that, and I do that to my best ablilty. My hobby is something I do to take my mind OFF the real world. It's what I do to keep myself entertained. Im not after a trophy Dave. Im after relaxation. I've never been to a show, and will probably never bring my builds to a show, but I will go to meet with other people who enjoy the hobby the same as I do. That's all Im in this hobby for. Im not here to be the best.
> *


*X MUTHA F......... 2 on that!!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 07:48 PM~19599066
> *Because this isnt my life bro. This doesnt put food on my table. It doesnt pay my bills. It doesnt keep my family healthy. My JOB does that, and I do that to my best ablilty. My hobby is something I do to take my mind OFF the real world. It's what I do to keep myself entertained. Im not after a trophy Dave. Im after relaxation. I've never been to a show, and will probably never bring my builds to a show, but I will go to meet with other people who enjoy the hobby the same as I do. That's all Im in this hobby for. Im not here to be the best.
> *


I fail to understand your response ! Even if your not building to build a show winner your not just opening up box and elmers gluing it together and coloring the seat with a sharpie ! You paint them up buy wheels for them and modify them to your likings so you more then just building to relax !

I guess i see it as i am not going to play a video just to lose ! I play to be the best i can do with cause my hard earned money was spent on it LOL ! See what i'm tring to ? Hell with new kits starting out at $18.00 it would be a waste of your money just to buy it  and trash it out just cause your too lazy to challenge your self and thats what i see these guys doing !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19599123
> *I  fail  to  understand  your  response !  Even  if  your  not  building to  build  a  show  winner    your  not    just  opening  up  box  and  elmers  gluing  it  together  and  coloring the  seat  with a  sharpie  !  You  paint them  up  buy  wheels  for  them  and  modify  them  to your  likings    so  you  more  then  just  building to  relax !
> 
> I  guess  i see  it  as  i  am  not  going  to  play  a  video  just  to    lose !  I  play to  be  the  best  i  can    do  with  cause  my  hard  earned  money  was  spent  on it  LOL !  See  what  i'm  tring  to  ?  Hell  with  new  kits  starting  out  at  $18.00  it  would  be  a  waste    of  your  money  just  to  buy  it  and  trash  it  out  just  cause  your  too  lazy  to  challenge  your  self  and  thats  what  i  see  these  guys  doing !
> *



I buy rims, or accessories or whatever I need to build it how I want it to look Dave. It's not about dumping money into it. Yeah Im challenging myself to build better then when I was a kid or hell even when I first got back into it. but it's not for the glam of it. 

My signature used to say, "I'm building the cars I'll never have." I love the lowrider scene. Have since I was a kid. I also like a nice hot rod,(no ****) or a muscle car, or monster truck. Or even the rice burners out there. All cars I'll never be able to afford. So I build them in scale. I build them how I would build them if I owned the real thing. it's a canvas to my imagination bro. That's it. Sorry I cat justify how I need to build a show stopper, but I just build, simple as that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 08:48 PM~19599066
> *Because this isnt my life bro. This doesnt put food on my table. It doesnt pay my bills. It doesnt keep my family healthy. My JOB does that, and I do that to my best ablilty. My hobby is something I do to take my mind OFF the real world. It's what I do to keep myself entertained. Im not after a trophy Dave. Im after relaxation. I've never been to a show, and will probably never bring my builds to a show, but I will go to meet with other people who enjoy the hobby the same as I do. That's all Im in this hobby for. Im not here to be the best.
> *





this isnt my life either, but again i look at it like this............. this is a kids game, and a grown mans hobby  

either you build like a kid (no names) or build like a grown man........... this isnt all about throwin shit together or doin shit and thinkin its the shit (no names) but the point to this grown man hobby is to get it as close to a real car as possible , build like a grown man ya dig........... and take your shots like a grown man as well............... if someone tells you one thing you dont like................... fuckit and do that shit 10 times better just to shut them up  no matter how you look at this..................... its simple......... you dont need to rush a progress pic, just to get props......... if it takes you 2 weeks to save for a detail set.......... save that loot and get that shit...............same with paint and everything else.......... we all know shit takes time and money, and not everyone has the loot or time to bust shit out........... dont worry about what cats say or think around here, build for you ON YOUR TIME,and progress with every pic an build  simple an plain.

take this for instance.......... i havent been building as much as i would like, or postin pics as much as i would like, but i stayed on track and tunnel visioned on this one build.............. i dont have all the loot i need for the three racks of chrome, or the mondos........... but you best belive that when im ready to bust that shit out, all of layitlow will know about it  i dont have the loot (just like you) but i dont let that pull me away from what i wanna do, i save my loot when i have to, and upgrade when i can  simple as that  so dont say you cant afford this and you cant afford that..............everythings affordable, its weather or not you really wanna get that shit  to upgrade your build (to let them cats know) ''FUCK YOU''  im bustin out lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 09:13 PM~19599232
> *this isnt my life either, but again i look at it like this............. this is a kids game, and a grown mans hobby
> 
> either you build like a kid (no names) or build like a grown man........... this isnt all about throwin shit together or doin shit and thinkin its the shit (no names) but the point to this grown man hobby is to get it as close to a real car as possible , build like a grown man ya dig........... and take your shots like a grown man as well............... if someone tells you one thing you dont like................... fuckit and do that shit 10 times better just to shut them up   no matter how you look at this..................... its simple......... you dont need to rush a progress pic, just to get props......... if it takes you 2 weeks to save for a detail set.......... save that loot and get that shit...............same with paint and everything else.......... we all know shit takes time and money, and not everyone has the loot or time to bust shit out........... dont worry about what cats say or think around here, build for you ON YOUR TIME,and progress with every pic an build   simple an plain.
> ...


It's taken me 3 years to buy things for this hobby and Im STILL buying. I unfortunately Jeff, Im not like you or Dave, or Darren or Pancho, or Gil, or all these guys out here who just get it. Im tryin and learnin from what I got. Like Linc said, I look at everyones builds here, and ask questions, and look at the FAQ's and the HOW TO's and all that shit. I dont know, maybe I should just sit back in the shadows and watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:25 PM~19599309
> *It's taken me 3 years to buy things for this hobby and Im STILL buying. I unfortunately Jeff, Im not like you or Dave, or Darren or Pancho, or Gil, or all these guys out here who just get it.  Im tryin and learnin from what I got. Like Linc said, I look at everyones builds here, and ask questions, and look at the FAQ's and the HOW TO's and all that shit. I dont know, maybe I should just sit back in the shadows and watch.
> *





shit i still dont get shit and am steady askin questions lol................. its all good man, your doin your thing and i can see progress, and thats all that matters


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:25 PM~19599309
> *It's taken me 3 years to buy things for this hobby and Im STILL buying. I unfortunately Jeff, Im not like you or Dave, or Darren or Pancho, or Gil, or all these guys out here who just get it.  Im tryin and learnin from what I got. Like Linc said, I look at everyones builds here, and ask questions, and look at the FAQ's and the HOW TO's and all that shit. I dont know, maybe I should just sit back in the shadows and watch.
> *



:ninja: Style. :biggrin: I did that for a while when i first started building. Took me a while to get up the confidence in cutting doors open. scratch building bed covers and stuff. Even though i didnt finish it. Dammit. But i'm still learning also. Hell, i just started using my airbrush. Never wanted to take it out of the box just to fuck up a paintjob and have to start over. Never wanted to foil in fear of fucking up a good paint job. Although foiling is the easiest thing to do on a model in my opinion. Never wanted to polish paint in fear of screwing up my paint. But i learned to do it and found out it wasn't that hard. I too have learned to take my time. My builds take me a while now. Working 6 days a week doesn't help but i still work on something almost everynight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 09:33 PM~19599371
> *:ninja:  Style.  :biggrin:  I did that for a while when i first started building. Took me a while to get up the confidence in cutting doors open. scratch building bed covers and stuff. Even though i didnt finish it. Dammit. But i'm still learning also. Hell, i just started using my airbrush. Never wanted to take it out of the box just to fuck up a paintjob and have to start over. Never wanted to foil in fear of fucking up a good paint job. Although foiling is the easiest thing to do on a model in my opinion. Never wanted to polish paint in fear of screwing up my paint. But i learned to do it and found out it wasn't that hard.  I too have learned to take my time. My builds take me a while now. Working 6 days a week doesn't help but i still work on something almost everynight.
> *



Im with you. I get scared to try it but it dont mean Im not. If you look at the shitty ass 63 I built, and then move up to the 48 from the build off tween me an Darren, then to the caddy  I think i've progressed LOL. And now, Im tryin body work again. :uh: We'll see how that goes. The last one I did was the Impala wagon. So we'll see how I can try to pull off this with more advice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bro, ive taken critcism from Dave, Jeff and a few others on here about building.. and i may get offensive and rant like a dumbass...yes i said that.. but dont think i dont take that knowlegde these guys threw at me back to my shack & put it to work.

Theres been many a time that Jeff has told me to slow my roll and do shit up easy & clean..and it works like a charm everytime ( dont get big headed J  ) same with Dave...hes gotten downright shitty with me but yanno its a hobby to all of us. We learn small steps or even big steps from someone on here or in a club. And some of it ive learned by trial & error on my own part. The only way sometimes is to cut it up and learn from the mistakes given, and remember its only plastic--it can be fixed!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous* Users)
2 Members: Scur-rape-init, D.L.O.Styles

:wave: :ninja:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 PM~19601543
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scur-rape-init, D.L.O.Styles
> 
> ...


it wasnt me this time :0 and what happened to all the builds in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do yo thang bro!!!  I'm a ninja :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:19 AM~19601553
> *it wasnt me this time  :0 and what happened to all the builds in this topic  :biggrin:
> *



not worthy of showing. :uh: I need to regroup and come out with better builds this year.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ALL of them are worthy of showin'! That's how I measure my progress.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 01:24 AM~19601618
> *ALL of them are worthy of showin'! That's how I measure my progress.
> *



:roflmao: Sh!t T! Measure your progress on what? You make my sh!t look like 3rd graders built them


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 11:24 PM~19601618
> *ALL of them are worthy of showin'! That's how I measure my progress.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:26 PM~19601636
> *:roflmao: Sh!t T! Measure your progress on what? You make my sh!t look like 3rd graders built them
> *


your crazy not like you got door handles glued on your windshield or mufflers glued on the roof dont make me post up my old builds from child hood j/p


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:31 AM~19601709
> *your crazy not like you got door handles glued on your windshield or mufflers glued on the roof dont make me post up my old builds from child hood j/p
> *



:0 you been peeping at my old stuff? 

I got crazy shit. Like my ******* rides 

































I show these cause these are the rides I see LOL. Only when I was in Avondale for the summer did I ever see the Lowriders  But they are captivating! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck this topic.... to much BULLSHIT to read..... post more pics.... :x:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:37 PM~19601762
> *:0 you been peeping at my old stuff?
> 
> I got crazy shit. Like my ******* rides
> ...


i dig the fuck out of that general lee


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 09:31 PM~19601709
> *your crazy not like you got door handles glued on your windshield or mufflers glued on the roof dont make me post up my old builds from child hood j/p
> *


Sounds like something Mcloven would do


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:41 AM~19601802
> *i dig the fuck out of that general lee
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 10:41 PM~19601802
> *i dig the fuck out of that general lee
> *


X2 1/2 thats badass bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 12:26 AM~19601636
> *:roflmao: Sh!t T! Measure your progress on what? You make my sh!t look like 3rd graders built them
> *


Hell, every one of my builds has some sort of problem or mistake but I keep tryin'. :happysad: I keep going so I can improve the satisfaction I get from each project. I just try to build sh!t I'd like to see in 1:1. Stop puttin your builds down bro, you do really good work but the put-downs can affect your building. I know from experience. Build shit YOU dig and everything will fall into place. We all are here to help each other out bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 11:46 PM~19601866
> *Hell, every one of my builds has some sort of problem or mistake but I keep tryin'.  :happysad: I keep going so I can improve the satisfaction I get from each project. I just try to build sh!t I'd like to see in 1:1. Stop puttin your builds down bro, you do really good work but the put-downs can affect your building. I know from experience. Build shit YOU dig and everything will fall into place. We all are here to help each other out bro!
> *


damn tony all truth bro i think we dont need people to put down our shit im my own worst critic trust me ive put shit in the box and back in the closet till im less pissed off about what it was that wasnt right to me :happysad: in the end i build it for me and if other people happen to like it  if not i could care less dont look at it then :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 09:52 PM~19601918
> *damn tony all truth bro i think we dont need people to put down our shit im my own worst critic trust me ive put shit in the box and back in the closet till im less pissed off about what it was that wasnt  right to me  :happysad: in the end i build it for me and if other people happen to like it    if not i could care less dont look at it then  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN TO THAT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:52 AM~19601918
> *damn tony all truth bro i think we dont need people to put down our shit im my own worst critic trust me ive put shit in the box and back in the closet till im less pissed off about what it was that wasnt  right to me  :happysad: in the end i build it for me and if other people happen to like it    if not i could care less dont look at it then  :biggrin:
> *


True, I meant for him to stop puttin' his own work down. I used to do that and my projects suffered for it. Now, I just sniff the paint/glue fumes and do what I do! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 09:59 PM~19601999
> *True, I meant for him to stop puttin' his own work down. I used to do that and my projects suffered for it. Now, I just sniff the paint/glue fumes and do what I do!  :cheesy:
> *


I cant build for shit when Im high, but I always come up with some sick ideas in my head puffin on a cloud.... either that or Jetson mobiles flyin through my head or some big ass spiders chasin me while Im buck naked... oh wait, wrong drug... but Ive tried that too...along with sherm


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. I appreciate all the support and all the compliments. I am runnin a new theme this year. 2011 is a fresh start, and Im gonna bang out more FINISHED rides this year! all those PROGRESSed rides will be finished up before anything else gets started.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 02:02 AM~19602043
> *Thanks Fellas. I appreciate all the support and all the compliments. I am runnin a new theme this year. 2011 is a fresh start, and Im gonna bang out more FINISHED rides this year! all those PROGRESSed rides will be finished up before anything else gets started.
> *


Bullshit. That never happens with any builder. 
:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 10:04 PM~19602069
> *Bullshit. That never happens with any builder.
> :roflmao:
> *


I can vouch for that, Ive said that shit so many times, and look at how many projects I got goin on....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:05 PM~19602086
> *I can vouch for that, Ive said that shit so many times, and look at how many projects I got goin on....
> *


im not even gonna say a damn word to that...LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:05 AM~19602086
> *I can vouch for that, Ive said that shit so many times, and look at how many projects I got goin on....
> *



yeah but you have a.d.d. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 PM~19602123
> *im not even gonna say a damn word to that...LOL
> *


Shit, you got just as many if not more projects than me fool!!! lmao
wheres the damn traxx truck at?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 PM~19602128
> *yeah but you have a.d.d. :roflmao:
> *


So, and I also have a Phd in Ho-ology


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait, we're supposed to _FINISH_ them?! :wow: Shit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 10:11 PM~19602155
> *Wait, we're supposed to FINISH them?! :wow: Shit...
> *


Fuck man, thats what I been sayin for years :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 02:11 AM~19602155
> *Wait, we're supposed to FINISH them?! :wow: Shit...
> *



:roflmao: well That's what I THOUGHT we were supposed to do. Maybe all the other guys who finish builds are backwards? :dunno: Projects are the means to a good modeler right? LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 07:52 PM~19601918
> *damn tony all truth bro i think we dont need people to put down our shit im my own worst critic trust me ive put shit in the box and back in the closet till im less pissed off about what it was that wasnt  right to me  :happysad: in the end i build it for me and if other people happen to like it    if not i could care less dont look at it then  :biggrin:
> *


oh fuck yea.... thats why i got many damn projects going.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:15 AM~19602190
> *oh fuck yea.... thats why i got many damn projects going....  :biggrin:
> *



you're another A.D.D. builder lol. BUT still a bad ass builder.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:09 PM~19602134
> *Shit, you got just as many if not more projects than me fool!!! lmao
> wheres the damn traxx truck at?
> *


on a shelve along with a ton of others.... i got like 3 different shelves. One for strictly primered vehicles, others that have been painted and then the ones i actually finish go into a glass case (small case atm.)

what ya tryin to say toastybread? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats Toastylocks to you holmez LMAO....
I dont have the room for 3 different classes of builds in my room


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:20 AM~19602245
> *Thats Toastylocks to you holmez LMAO....
> I dont have the room for 3 different classes of builds in my room
> *



Tell me about it. Mine have to go back in the box in order to make room for another one to come out :uh: I still get yelled at by the wifey sayin I have enough space LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

my old m.o was get it all painted up sick foil clear it put it back in box and forget about it till wayy later take it out of box scratch head when the fuck did i paint this ?? and why didnt i paint the engine what color was this :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:21 PM~19602268
> *Tell me about it. Mine have to go back in the box in order to make room for another one to come out :uh: I still get yelled at by the wifey sayin I have enough space LOL
> *


My girl hasnt been in my room in about 2 years, and I had only 12 kits at the time, she went in there last week and the look on her face as she saw about 300 kits was priceless, but the words that were spilling outta her mouth were all in spanish and not very nice either


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 02:25 AM~19602307
> *my old m.o was get it all painted up sick foil clear it put it back in box and forget about it till wayy later take it out of box scratch head when the fuck did i paint this ?? and why didnt i paint the engine what color was this  :uh:
> *



I guess that's what I have to learn about lowriders.... Do you paint the engine the same color, or do you chrome it all out? do you paint the undies the same, or do you flat black'em? How much of the car do you paint the same color? :dunno: So I just keep tryin to get it right.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:26 AM~19602335
> *My girl hasnt been in my room in about 2 years, and I had only 12 kits at the time, she went in there last week and the look on her face as she saw about 300 kits was priceless, but the words that were spilling outta her mouth were all in spanish and not very nice either
> *



My wife know's how many kits I have. She's the one who tells me I can buy them. :roflmao: but she stll gets pissed when I work at the kitchen table. SHe's always like you have your own room in the basement!! WHY do you have to do it here? 

Simple reply:

It's too cold in the basement right now


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 01:30 AM~19602371
> *I guess that's what I have to learn about lowriders.... Do you paint the engine the same color, or do you chrome it all out? do you paint the undies the same, or do you flat black'em? How much of the car do you paint the same color? :dunno: So I just keep tryin to get it right.
> *


You do what you think looks the best  Some of mine are color matched, some flat black. Some matching engines, some stock-colored.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:32 PM~19602391
> *My wife know's how many kits I have. She's the one who tells me I can buy them. :roflmao: but she stll gets pissed when I work at the kitchen table. SHe's always like you have your own room in the basement!! WHY do you have to do it here?
> 
> Simple reply:
> ...


Lately I been havin to smuggle kits in the house like it was bricks


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 02:32 AM~19602392
> *You do what you think looks the best   Some of mine are color matched, some flat black. Some matching engines, some stock-colored.
> *


I guess it is all in my interest. I just cant quite put the canvas together like the picture in my head is. I try lookin though the mags, or just thinking of it in general and it doesnt end up like I imagined. LOL Take this for example. 

WTF was I thnking?









Nothing flows together on it. Not what was pictured in my head.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:32 AM~19602392
> *You do what you think looks the best   Some of mine are color matched, some flat black. Some matching engines, some stock-colored.
> *


exactly thats the best part no wrong way do it the way you like change it up its all good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 12:35 AM~19602436
> *I guess it is all in my interest. I just cant quite put the canvas together like the picture in my head is. I try lookin though the mags, or just thinking of it in general and it doesnt end up like I imagined. LOL  Take this for example.
> 
> WTF was I thnking?
> ...


put some flake on that bitch and candy it  done deal


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lime green engine block, blue plug wires, steel transmission...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, but the patterns themselves just dont flow together. I like the multi color and all, but the patterns just didnt work. Cant do that shit like CHAWPER or Pancho. BUT i'll keep tryin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:41 PM~19602505
> *Thanks guys, but the patterns themselves just dont flow together. I like the multi color and all, but the patterns just didnt work. Cant do that shit like CHAWPER or Pancho. BUT i'll keep tryin
> *


Im gonna start tryin my hand at some patterns real soon.... my thing is masking and layer sequence.... I wont know til I try, but Im sure mine will be headed to the pond though...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 12:41 AM~19602505
> *Thanks guys, but the patterns themselves just dont flow together. I like the multi color and all, but the patterns just didnt work. Cant do that shit like CHAWPER or Pancho. BUT i'll keep tryin
> *


then mask it and throw more over them bro  they will come together and when you candy it they will flow together color wise


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 02:45 AM~19602539
> *then mask it and throw more over them bro   they will come together and when you candy it they will flow together color wise
> *



Right on  I will check my stash. I think this will have to wait till some projects are cleared off the bench though


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 It's gettin there. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo Scur-rape-init go to this link and study it http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=404512&st=200# ! And also google CUSTOM PATTERNS or go to POST YOUR RIDES section and check out some topics to help you get the ideas flowing and notice how the patterns are laid out and made to work with 1 another !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:43 PM~19602519
> *Im gonna start tryin my hand at some patterns real soon.... my thing is masking and layer sequence.... I wont know til I try, but Im sure mine will be headed to the pond though...
> *


yeah same here..havent yet figured out the layer sequence thing yet. but have somewhat figured out the laying of tape...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2011, 04:10 AM~19603157
> *Yo Scur-rape-init  go  to  this  link  and  study  it  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=404512&st=200# !  And  also  google CUSTOM  PATTERNS  or  go  to POST  YOUR  RIDES  section  and  check  out  some  topics  to  help  you  get  the  ideas  flowing  and  notice  how  the  patterns  are  laid  out  and  made  to  work  with  1  another  !
> *


Dave you're still an asshole, but I'll learn to look past it.  Took your New school of modeling and did some patterns. The tool lay out for the shit works perfect. I still have to make one for the box cutter, but good idea. Also would this shit work well for cuttin up BMF? :0 Still working on the 49's face lift, but I should have pics by tonight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, well Im throwing this in my finished builds for 2011. I have finally finished SOMETHING! I promised you guys pics tonight of Mini's trial on patterns. Still need a little work on them, but the pattern flow itself I think turned out REALLY well. 

I started off with this built kit and decided to give it a facelift. 

Before










After


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Ok, well Im throwing this in my finished builds for 2011. I have finally finished SOMETHING! I promised you guys pics tonight of Mini's trial on patterns. Still need a little work on them, but the pattern flow itself I think turned out REALLY well.
> 
> what did you use ? gel pens?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 09:46 PM~19607583
> *what did you use ? gel pens?
> *


No, It's all taped. I just dont think my tape is very good. It bled through even though I tried like HELL to get them to lay flat. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 08:50 PM~19607606
> *No, It's all taped. I just dont think my tape is very good. It bled through even though I tried like HELL to get them to lay flat. :happysad:
> *


no shit thats cool.. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Figured I'd bump the topic with this. :biggrin: Man do I love coors light! 

Ok, so here's where my bench is currently at. Im gonna try and finish up quite a few builds this year. My new years resolution was to spend more time FINISHING models before I start another one. :uh: takes all the fun away from new ideas, BUT I thought maybe I'll just write the ideas down on a pad of paper instead of crackin open that kit and then having another stalled project.  SO anyhow, here's the few kits, I'm going to finish. Not much left on some of these. 



























Also, sendin this to a professional painter :roflmao: would like to have ONE nice paint job in my collection. It's been stripped, and is ready to be shipped. :uh: Just gotta get the dough


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 03:00 AM~19603116
> *:0 It's gettin there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit thats a serious hood scoop! Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 20 2011, 09:26 PM~19652908
> *Holy shit thats a serious hood scoop! Awesome!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro. I was going to make a outlaw cowl hood, but I just keep seeing them EVERYwhere, so I figured why not try something a little different. I actually cut up a duster hood that had a small little induction on it anyways and then just added the sides. Gonna cut out the underneath so the 502 can stick out with ease. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 09:50 PM~19607606
> *No, It's all taped. I just dont think my tape is very good. It bled through even though I tried like HELL to get them to lay flat. :happysad:
> *


Bro,to keep the paint from bleeding under the tape,try this next time, after you lay down the tape and have it all pressed down,1st spray or brush a lite coat of clear or dull coat for the flat black paint job, let it dry before you apply the color , this way if anything does bleed under the tape it would be clear, any problems hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 20 2011, 09:45 PM~19653105
> *Bro,to keep the paint from bleeding under the tape,try this next time, after you lay down the tape and have it all pressed down,1st spray or brush a lite coat of clear or dull coat for the flat black paint job, let it dry before you apply the color , this way if anything does bleed under the tape it would be clear, any problems hit me up. :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!! Now this is why I love this site. I got a guy like GARY SEEDS giving me pointers. :wow: A man who's been in the game for a long time and I remember from the LRB days when I used to look at all his models back then! 

Gary, thank you sir for that tip.  When I get around to it, I will strip the 49 down, and try again. It' been buggin me that it looks like that, and I decided to finish it. TO THE DIP!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 20 2011, 06:45 PM~19653105
> *Bro,to keep the paint from bleeding under the tape,try this next time, after you lay down the tape and have it all pressed down,1st spray or brush a lite coat of clear or dull coat for the flat black paint job, let it dry before you apply the color , this way if anything does bleed under the tape it would be clear, any problems hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats a good tip right there!  hey vance, did you say you needed some pics added into your thread?!  :biggrin:  :naughty:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 20 2011, 10:41 PM~19653727
> *:0 thats a good tip right there!   hey vance, did you say you needed some pics added into your thread?!   :biggrin:    :naughty:
> *



:0 Well I've been expectin them from you :roflmao: Release the trolls!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 07:45 PM~19653765
> *:0 Well I've been expectin them from you :roflmao: Release the trolls!!
> *


when the time is right grass hoppa!!  KHARMA is a fuh fawku!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:  :run: :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 20 2011, 10:57 PM~19653921
> *:wow:  :run: :0  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Que Pasa Frank!! Hey I'm gonna try and get your dash out tomorrow bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Little something for the wagon build off. Comments or criticism welcomed.  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 PM~19654065
> *Que Pasa Frank!! Hey I'm gonna try and get your dash out tomorrow bro! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 04:39 AM~19665492
> * :thumbsup:
> *



Old lady had the car tied up for the afternoon so I didnt make it to the PO today, but I'll hopefully get there tomorrow. Guess I better be gettin my ass to bed. :roflmao: didnt realise it was almost 4 am lol.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 12:28 AM~19665453
> *Little something for the wagon build off. Comments or criticism welcomed.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro but i think u shood do sumthing diff with it :happysad: y dont u do the 2dr wagon insted of the nomad  thats just an idea and my 2 for u havent seen one done yet  



until tan tan tan taaaaa :biggrin: oops did i spill the beans :roflmao: jk bro u shood do it its a diff wagon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 12:41 AM~19665501
> *Old lady had the car tied up for the afternoon so I didnt make it to the PO today, but I'll hopefully get there tomorrow. Guess I better be gettin my ass to bed. :roflmao: didnt realise it was almost 4 am lol.
> *


its cool bro send it wen u can the maro could wait


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey scrape.. been reading for about an hour in your thread..
yea I dont just write? I read too.. :biggrin: thanks again for all the pull ups..
seams like you could use a few too? so stay up fucker..lol
I like the hearse.. finish that bitch.. the 57 looks cool too..
the grey an black cadi.. is really sweet...
Im curious? did you ever solve or figure out what was the deal with that truck that
wrinkled up on you? the one with the bel-air sides? that would have pissed me off
Cowboy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 03:28 AM~19665453
> *Little something for the wagon build off. Comments or criticism welcomed.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 22 2011, 04:50 AM~19665527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Trend. Always appreciate the compliment.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 10:10 AM~19666948
> *A 2 door 57 isnt a Nomad? :dunno: This one is a 2 door though, unless you're talkin about doing another style of wagon?
> *


THE ONE IM TALKIN ABOUT IS A 57 2dr WAGON NOT A NOMAD ITS THE SAME BODY STYLE BUT THE DR PILLARS ARE STRAIGHT NOT SLANTED LIKE THE NOMAD IS. JUST "GOOGLE 57 CHEVY 2DR WAGON" BRO I THINK U WOOD LIKE IT HOLMES


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 05:08 PM~19667847
> *THE ONE IM TALKIN ABOUT IS A 57 2dr WAGON NOT A NOMAD ITS THE SAME BODY STYLE BUT THE DR PILLARS ARE STRAIGHT NOT SLANTED LIKE THE NOMAD IS. JUST "GOOGLE 57 CHEVY 2DR WAGON" BRO I THINK U WOOD LIKE IT HOLMES
> *



:0 I see the difference you mean Frank!! :thumbsup: I will have to do this! Gotta figure out the pillars, but YES, that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 04:08 PM~19667847
> *THE ONE IM TALKIN ABOUT IS A 57 2dr WAGON NOT A NOMAD ITS THE SAME BODY STYLE BUT THE DR PILLARS ARE STRAIGHT NOT SLANTED LIKE THE NOMAD IS. JUST "GOOGLE 57 CHEVY 2DR WAGON" BRO I THINK U WOOD LIKE IT HOLMES
> *





> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 04:33 PM~19667949
> *:0 I see the difference you mean Frank!! :thumbsup: I will have to do this! Gotta figure out the pillars, but YES, that is BEAUTIFUL!
> *


GO FOR IT. THAT IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:33 PM~19667949
> *:0 I see the difference you mean Frank!! :thumbsup: I will have to do this! Gotta figure out the pillars, but YES, that is BEAUTIFUL!
> *


DO IT BRO  :thumbsup:



I WAS GONNA DO IT BUT I GOT TO MANY MANY MANY PROJECTS GOING :uh: 

THE FORCE IS WITH U YOUNG JEDI :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :run:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 10:13 PM~19669527
> *DO IT BRO  :thumbsup:
> I WAS GONNA DO IT BUT I GOT TO MANY MANY MANY PROJECTS GOING :uh:
> 
> ...



How's this looking so far Frank? :biggrin: Im tryin to get it right.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 07:26 PM~19669632
> *How's this looking so far Frank? :biggrin: Im tryin to get it right.
> 
> 
> ...


move that center pillar back a bit, just a hair...  good idea though, i never thought of doing that mod to one of those, never noticed a difference in fact.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

on second thought, the model looks a bit shorter in scale, and the rear fin looks like they made some sacrifices for modeling reasons, the 1:1 has a longer more graceful curver wheer the model is shorter and a bit ''stubby''


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think they did shorten it a little but it's also the nomad. The roof line is thicker on the wagon then the nomad, so it's probably just the size thing.  Im tryin to stay as close to it as I can though. 

Thanks Hearse.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well here's my progress for today! It's nice to actually have some work done. It's nice to actually be building again. That builders block hit me so hard it was unreal.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I know you cant see it in the first picture, but there are two amplifiers underneat the rear storage hatch. They are just blending in with the plastic as well. :uh: Once I can get this thing moving and the body work done, then I will start painting the interior. I dont know if I'm still gonna go with the original Rootbeer color I had on it or not.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagon's looking good Scurrape. Keep at it, bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That wagon is lookin killer brother!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 09:02 PM~19670889
> *Well here's my progress for today! It's nice to actually have some work done. It's nice to actually be building again. That builders block hit me so hard it was unreal.
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH BRO THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT :thumbsup: NICE TO SEE SUMBODY DOING A DIFF TYPE CHEVY WAGON :wow: LOOKIN GOOD SCURRAPE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 06:26 PM~19669632
> *How's this looking so far Frank? :biggrin: Im tryin to get it right.
> 
> 
> ...


DIDIN SEE THIS PIC :biggrin: IT LOOKS GOOD BUT THE PILLAR HAS TO ALIGN WITH THE DOOR BRO NOT BEHIND IT BRO U GONNA NEED TO MOVE IT FOWARD ALIL AND U GONNA HAVE THIN IT OUT TO LOL......... I KNOW I SOUND LIKE A KNOW IT ALL :uh: 


IT LOOKS GOOD SO FAR LIL JEDI U HAVE MUCH TO DO I WILL HELP U IF U NEED IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the comments!! Motivates a fella to keep on building.

Damn you Frank! I was lookin at a pic of a custom and the pillars were behind the door!!!  But if you say they go up further, then I will move them up further  Thanks again Guys!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 04:48 AM~19672207
> *Thank you everyone for the comments!! Motivates a fella to keep on building.
> 
> Damn you Frank! I was lookin at a pic of a custom and the pillars were behind the door!!!  But if you say they go up further, then I will move them up further   Thanks again Guys!
> *


 man you sure picked a rare one.. (i cant sleep,) i think the pillar is back just a 
little to far... You do actually have it right along the door line.. dont make it too 
thin, because in scale the pillar divide's into two half's.. half of the pillar should be
the rear part of the door... thats what Avi King was saying.. :biggrin: 

hear is a very poor example.. this pillar is to far foward (cuzz its a 4 door) look at the 1/ 1 picture again.. you'll see its two piece's..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 03:48 AM~19672207
> *Thank you everyone for the comments!! Motivates a fella to keep on building.
> 
> Damn you Frank! I was lookin at a pic of a custom and the pillars were behind the door!!!  But if you say they go up further, then I will move them up further   Thanks again Guys!
> *


TRUST ME BRO I DID ALOT OF HOMEWORK AND TOOK PICS OF SUM IT IS :biggrin: 55,56,57 WAGONS HAVE THE SAME ROOF LINE AND THE PILLARS ARE ALL THE SAME  OH AND DONT FORGET TO DO THE WINDOW FRAME ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> Well here's my progress for today! It's nice to actually have some work done. It's nice to actually be building again. That builders block hit me so hard it was unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2011, 12:58 PM~19673097
> *TRUST ME BRO I DID ALOT OF HOMEWORK AND TOOK PICS OF SUM IT IS  :biggrin: 55,56,57 WAGONS HAVE THE SAME ROOF LINE AND THE PILLARS ARE ALL THE SAME  OH AND DONT FORGET TO DO THE WINDOW FRAME ALSO  :biggrin:
> *



I see what all you guys are talkin about now. Like I said, the pics I was using for reference had the pillar for the door frame cut out, so it was just the window that was closing it off.  but I got it now. I will redo it all up. 

What do you mean about the window frame though Frank? are you talkin underneath the driprails? Like the door frame that seals the window off? :dunno: I think that's what you mean.  Thanks again everyone for the compliments. Im going to get this one right!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yupp bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro thats some hella nice work you puttin'
in on that wagon ! Keep us posted homie !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

57 is lookin good sofar


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey scurrape got the package today bro tks alot homie :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Hope u doin good up there in Fairport Harbor.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 25 2011, 06:35 PM~19695107
> *Hope u doin good up there in Fairport Harbor.
> *


Yeah, family and I got out safe Jerome.  Good lookin out! Quite hecktac around here yesterday, but it's all squared away. Thanks for checkin on me bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 24 2011, 08:15 PM~19685405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it came. Everything gonna work out for you? I hope it didnt get too banged up but the guy at the PO rushed me cause they were closing and wouldnt let me throw anything in the package to keep it from moving. :uh: some people.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19695263
> *Yeah, family and I got out safe Jerome.  Good lookin out! Quite hecktac around here yesterday, but it's all squared away. Thanks for checkin on me bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Hope to see you at a meeting.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 25 2011, 09:08 PM~19696583
> *:thumbsup: Hope to see you at a meeting.
> *



 if it works out to a day Im not working, IM there. Do you ahve to be a member to show up at the meeting, or is it open to anyone for starters? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn I cant believe Im pulling this up from page 8! F'n slacking. Anyhow, I got a set of rims in from my homie Dave, and I gotta say, I couldnt wait to get them. I found this picture a while ago, and fell in love with this car. Only difference is, Im going to do a 72 Chevelle.SOOOOOOOO I decided to tear open a kit, and mock it up for after this wagon. Time to slow off the Low's and do something with a little less detail. Just a nice pro touring chevelle. Thanks for lookin fellas.

I know this is a long shot also, but if anyone has a cowl hood for a 72 Chevelle let me know please!!! Thanks!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

If you cant find one, you could always fab one up bro... That is fuckin sick!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks WB. Since everyone else is doin one up in Drag Lo I figured I'd break mine out too


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is gonna be sick!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks partner. I hope it turns out that way.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It will


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I figured since Jeff blew my April fools day joke, :roflmao: :roflmao: I'd come out and show yall what I been BLASTIN on  Started a nice little race team style shit. Gonna have a color matched dually pulling, and a nice little ride along in the back to color match it as well. Probably be a dual set of 66 nova, and 67 Chevelle pro-street set  Hope yall like


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20244453
> *Well, I figured since Jeff blew my April fools day joke, :roflmao: :roflmao: I'd come out and show yall what I been BLASTIN on   Started a nice little race team style shit. Gonna have a color matched dually pulling, and a nice little ride along in the back to color match it as well. Probably be a dual set of 66 nova, and 67 Chevelle pro-street set   Hope yall like
> 
> 
> ...


That is a SERIOUS hood scoop! Thats not a bug catcher thats a dog catcher! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 10:04 PM~20244453
> *Well, I figured since Jeff blew my April fools day joke, :roflmao: :roflmao: I'd come out and show yall what I been BLASTIN on   Started a nice little race team style shit. Gonna have a color matched dually pulling, and a nice little ride along in the back to color match it as well. Probably be a dual set of 66 nova, and 67 Chevelle pro-street set   Hope yall like
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you was full of it the whole time. :biggrin: I been tryin to figure out a pattern scheme for my trailer, you nailed it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks J.  Sorry I mislead you


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Asshole. You made me feel bad that i was tryin to scoop up some of your goods. :twak: 
Good one though. I posted on FB that i took a 10% pay cut at work. GF was pissed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, Im a pretty big asshole. Just ask my wifey!  

Hope we can all still be friends :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 10:38 PM~20244638
> *Yeah, Im a pretty big asshole. Just ask my wifey!
> 
> Hope we can all still be friends :biggrin:
> *


Well since it looks like you cleaned up your work space. You can get to building then right? 
:roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 08:38 PM~20244638
> *Yeah, Im a pretty big asshole. Just ask my wifey!
> 
> Hope we can all still be friends :biggrin:
> *


I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS! IT WAS ALL VANCE'S IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

I wish I had that kinda loot to throw around, besides my old lady would cut my balls off :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i knew it was goin down the entire time, especially when ya ask for rims & skirts off of me the day before..

lol..got some mofo's sweatin for real.. HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20244863
> *I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS! IT WAS ALL VANCE'S IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I had that kinda loot to throw around, besides my old lady would cut my balls off  :roflmao:
> *


I showed that "screenshot" to my wife and told her the same thing. I knew damn well you didn't have that kinda $ to throw down on some kits, and if you did your ol lady woulda castrated you. Lmao


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 2 2011, 09:47 PM~20245019
> *I showed that "screenshot" to my wife and told her the same thing. I knew damn well you didn't  have that kinda $ to throw down on some kits, and if you did your ol lady woulda castrated you. Lmao
> *


my wife had the income tax spent before I even filed em :roflmao: 

Hey that screen shot took me like 2 mins to make! :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 09:31 PM~20244597
> *Asshole. You made me feel bad that i was tryin to scoop up some of your goods.  :twak:
> Good one though. I posted on FB that i took a 10% pay cut at work. GF was pissed.
> *


Well shit I fell for that one too! I posted "that sucks" on ur post. I wasnt even thinkin it was an April Fools prank!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

trailer looks good i like the paint...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas.  Im gettin back to the bench little by little, but youll see more building out of this thread  

You aint mad are ya Jake? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the trailer and the dually is lookin killer brother!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks James. I need to finish some of the body work on it, so I can get it in paint.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 3 2011, 03:19 AM~20246723
> *Thanks Fellas.  Im gettin back to the bench little by little, but youll see more building out of this thread
> 
> You aint mad are ya Jake? :biggrin:
> *


no...you got me lol im glad its not true tho i was feelin bad for ya lmao


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 09:09 PM~20245192
> *trailer looks good i like the paint...
> *


 x 2..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Apr 4 2011, 10:51 PM~20259850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Markie. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Decided to redo my model area tonight when I got home. Found it to be a little more organized now lol. 



For any of you waiting on shipments from me, if I havent PM'd you tonight, and we have a deal, PM ME so I can write it down.  I have a good memory, but not as good as it used to be, so dont try and bullshit me! :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks nice and clean...... for now :0 get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2011, 09:03 PM~20314828
> *Decided to redo my model area tonight when I got home.  Found it to be a little more organized now lol.
> For any of you waiting on shipments from me, if I havent PM'd you tonight, and we have a deal, PM ME so I can write it down.   I have a good memory, but not as good as it used to be, so dont try and bullshit me! :nono:
> 
> ...


 Very nice. Keep the advice coming...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a bump for the hell of it. Finished my 57 wagon, and thinkin I am gona sell it....... Any offers? 









And Im workin on this one right now. Just a roll back, nothing special.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Couple more days on the grind, and this one will be finished!! I know it's got a lot of dust on it, but it's been in the box for almost a year! :0 

Only thing that pissed me off about this build was it was going so well till I went to polish it out, and burned through the paint in the rear quarter!!  Oh well. I still like it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a clean ass lac


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jake. I appreciate it bro. You're probably the only person who's been in here besides me in the past months LOL..... Oh wait, no, Jeffe was!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i was too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 27 2011, 10:49 PM~20643845
> *i was too!
> *



:0 You were?? Hmmmmmm, didnt see a post..... :roflmao: j/k


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here is the engine compartment. Been workin on this for a long while, but Im happy with the way it is turnin out.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good man!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, It's all thanks to your help on it. I am just waitin on final assembly right now. Should be done tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I've finished 3 builds this year... I think? Maybe it's two. Hell I dont know, but here it is. The Scurapillac! LOL just kidding.  This kit was kinda warped. Didnt really notice it till I started puttin it together. Hope yall like. Comments and criticism welcomed.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Caddy looks great. Love the engine detail. Keep the detail coming.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Caddy looks great. Love the engine detail. Keep the detail coming.


Thanks Mike. Means A LOT bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:ninja: Back on the main page!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: :h5: Waaaaatuuuuuuup Frank!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Caddy turned out looking great man!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wave: :h5: Waaaaatuuuuuuup Frank!


nm chillin tryin to finish up that rivi and get it ready for paint :biggrin: how about u homie did u ever finish that 57 wagon?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris! I tried to put detail in, thanks to all your suggestions on parts. 

Frank, yeah I finished it bro. It was for the wagon build off. Didnt turn out too bad, IMO, but I will post pics of it later tonight!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

kool bro have'nt seen it yet but i bet it looks good thou  iim a start on mines soon also :biggrin: just gotta finish a couple of projects i got going :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn I cant believe Im pulling this up from page 8! F'n slacking. Anyhow, I got a set of rims in from my homie Dave, and I gotta say, I couldnt wait to get them. I found this picture a while ago, and fell in love with this car. Only difference is, Im going to do a 72 Chevelle.SOOOOOOOO I decided to tear open a kit, and mock it up for after this wagon. Time to slow off the Low's and do something with a little less detail. Just a nice pro touring chevelle. Thanks for lookin fellas.
> 
> I know this is a long shot also, but if anyone has a cowl hood for a 72 Chevelle let me know please!!! Thanks!



where can i get a set of wheels that fit that , i got one on the shelf , i like it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> where can i get a set of wheels that fit that , i got one on the shelf , i like it


 
Im not sure Chawper! I got these off of 06150XLT. Hit up Nate, he can tell you where they came from :dunno: maybe?

Here you go Frank. Just a few shots of it is all I have.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HELL YEAH THAT WAGON CAME OUT SAWEET BRO I LIKES IT :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MINES :biggrin:




MORE PICS MISTER


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

killer 'lac man! really diggin the interior and engine bay especially


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I will try and get more pics of it. My kids are here for 8 weeks! So, building has been put to a slow down.  We will be building soon though. They each have a snap kit to do.


:biggrin: I think next summer they will start on the glued kits. :biggrin:

Thanks Bmoney. It was a fun build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gonna try and get down tonight. That's IF I'm not sleeping by 9: 00 pm. :roflmao: They are wearing me out like CRAZY! LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I put down the builds for a while and Im focusing more on watching my boys build a kit. They all wanted flame jobs so I cut out the stencils and let them do the work. Then they went to work on spraying! :biggrin: My oldest two want multiple color paint, and the youngest just said, "I just want flames" so this is patially what we're up against. My oldest is doin the chevelle, middle boy is working the corvette and youngest has the silverado!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Tell the boys nice work. I'm sure if i gave my girls some its they would get sharpied. Or broke.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good job!! Glad to see the kids get involved....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks James and Scott. They worked pretty hard on these so I am very proud of them. I am going to start my two older boys on an actual kit next year while they are here. :biggrin: I think they are ready :roflmao: More progress tonight! Thanks again!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Good job!! Glad to see the kids get involved....


HELL YEAH X2....:yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats cool bro, tell them I said they look great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so I put down the builds for a while and Im focusing more on watching my boys build a kit. They all wanted flame jobs so I cut out the stencils and let them do the work. Then they went to work on spraying! :biggrin: My oldest two want multiple color paint, and the youngest just said, "I just want flames" so this is patially what we're up against. My oldest is doin the chevelle, middle boy is working the corvette and youngest has the silverado!


This is real kool ! Great work so far !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tony, Jeral and Darren! I showed them all your guys's threads and they just kept sayin WOW the whole time... Then they kept askin are those models or real cars? :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so I put down the builds for a while and Im focusing more on watching my boys build a kit. They all wanted flame jobs so I cut out the stencils and let them do the work. Then they went to work on spraying! :biggrin: My oldest two want multiple color paint, and the youngest just said, "I just want flames" so this is patially what we're up against. My oldest is doin the chevelle, middle boy is working the corvette and youngest has the silverado!


:wow: looking good lil fellas :thumbsup:

before u know it u guys will be better than ur dad :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: looking good lil fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> before u know it u guys will be better than ur dad :biggrin: :rofl:


They already ARE!! :roflmao: Thanks Big Perro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> They already ARE!! :roflmao: Thanks Big Perro!


:wow:  :sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so I put down the builds for a while and Im focusing more on watching my boys build a kit. They all wanted flame jobs so I cut out the stencils and let them do the work. Then they went to work on spraying! :biggrin: My oldest two want multiple color paint, and the youngest just said, "I just want flames" so this is patially what we're up against. My oldest is doin the chevelle, middle boy is working the corvette and youngest has the silverado!


way cool stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's good shit, pretty soon, they are gonna be puttin out more plastic then you lol. I'm j/p but tell then great job so far.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Markie. I hope to keep the hobby alive with them. :biggrin:

:roflmao: @ Jeffe, bro if they finish all three of these builds, that is the equivelant of what I've put out all year, so Yeah. LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very cool, bro.. their builds are coming out great


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Those builds are looking good, you thought them well, Scurape.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Dave! Thanks Juan! I ran into a snag though on one!  My youngest boy's truck crazed on him when we went to shoot the clear!! So, into the dip it went, but we'll get it back to top shape soon! First build I've dunked in a while, but I guess if anyone knows; Is Krylon an Acrylic? I think that's what happened. We used Krylon for the base color, and I thought it was enamel. All enamel otherwise and it crazed, so Im thinking it's that Krylon is Acrylic. :dunno: Who knows. Anyone?

On a side note. I got the other two to get one last color shot and then main body color and they should be ready for clear. I'll try and get pics tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Dave! Thanks Juan! I ran into a snag though on one!  My youngest boy's truck crazed on him when we went to shoot the clear!! So, into the dip it went, but we'll get it back to top shape soon! First build I've dunked in a while, but I guess if anyone knows; Is Krylon an Acrylic? I think that's what happened. We used Krylon for the base color, and I thought it was enamel. All enamel otherwise and it crazed, so Im thinking it's that Krylon is Acrylic. :dunno: Who knows. Anyone?
> 
> On a side note. I got the other two to get one last color shot and then main body color and they should be ready for clear. I'll try and get pics tonight. :biggrin:


 i think its enamel vance, cuz i had an old g-house i had dipped in the "hawk sauce" (91% alc.) and the top was done w/ krylon white and the body was orange acrylic......everything stripped but the top color?! just made the paint soft! jeff had said its cuz the krylon is enamel and enamel was a pain to strip?! side note.....cool to see you getting the kids into it! my oldest (7) wants nothing to do with it, but my 2 year old is all about it, just to little yet!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Acrylics are what I've found to be a paint to strip... enamels have always come right off for me. :dunno: Either way, we'll have her re painted this weekend LOL. Thanks Joe. My youngest is 7 and he LOVES cars, so I cant keep him out of the model room LOL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Acrylics are what I've found to be a paint to strip... enamels have always come right off for me. :dunno: Either way, we'll have her re painted this weekend LOL. Thanks Joe. My youngest is 7 and he LOVES cars, so I cant keep him out of the model room LOL.


what do you use to strip enamel?! i only have the "hawk sauce" and BF for now!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

The hawk sauce :roflmao: 

I used to use Purple power for stripin the enamel, but I've found the alcohol works just the same. Just takes a little longer in the dip.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

your boys are doing some great work!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Rich. Come Thursday we should be gettin down again.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

work looking firme up in here homie!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Pina! I should be back to the bench after summer time. Kids and work will tie me up and drain me out :roflmao: Gotta get that bad ass Hearse done that DLO and your boy Tingo got down on, around early September.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thank you Pina! I should be back to the bench after summer time. Kids and work will tie me up and drain me out :roflmao: Gotta get that bad ass Hearse done that DLO and your boy Tingo got down on, around early September.


 tingos said it was on the way to colorado when it was done on his end?! :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> tingos said it was on the way to colorado when it was done on his end?! :dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :twak::scrutinize::nono::nicoderm::loco:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

So, Mr. Franklin a.k.a. Trendsetta68 designed this awesome show sign for me to display with the hearse that the good people of LIL have put so much work into. Thanks to Darren and Agustine I cant wait to finish this up, and sit it on the shelf here at home.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tingos interior is freakin'* SICK* !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alright fucker....out with it!!! what do you want for it?! :dunno:hno::fool2:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> alright fucker....out with it!!! what do you want for it?! :dunno:hno::fool2:


 
Hahahaha, :roflmao: Um Joe, this would take about 10 C notes to get this one off my hands!  This bitch has too much heart and soul put into it to take this one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well i got your addy! one day ill make a road trip and do a BNE.....and take that shit!! for real though....that car came out so effin nice!! LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> alright fucker....out with it!!! what do you want for it?! :dunno:hno::fool2:


SHOULD'VE PM ME JOE,I WOULD OF SOLD IT TO YOU ON THE SIDE.I HAD IT AT MY HOUSE.LOL.YEAH MAN THIS CAR IS SUPER FUCKIN BADASS.I WAS TOO SCARED TO EVEN HAVE IN MY HANDS ONCE IT WAS FINISHED,SENT IT UPS TO D.L.O. SIGNATURE REQUIRED INSURED 100 BUCKS.FUCK ALL THE DUMB SHIT.NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR SOMETHING HAPPENING TO THIS ONE AROUND MY 2 YR OLD.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> So, Mr. Franklin a.k.a. Trendsetta68 designed this awesome show sign for me to display with the hearse that the good people of LIL have put so much work into. Thanks to Darren and Agustine I cant wait to finish this up, and sit it on the shelf here at home.





there is no doubt, that this is one of the sickest caddys i have seen on here! 
great work from the both of you guys, now its up to JR to do it some justice and finish it!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



[email protected] said:


> there is no doubt, that this is one of the sickest caddys i have seen on here!
> great work from the both of you guys, now its up to JR to do it some justice and finish it!


YUP REPLACE THE UNDER CARRIAGE WITH A PAINTED & CHROMED ONE FOR A FULL CUSTOM SHOW CAR.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the package today bro!! :thumbsup: You forgot to send the hearse with it!! Lmao!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Darren and Tingos did their damn thing on that hearse, Tingos, I think that is your best interior yet, IMO


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

richphotos said:


> Darren and Tingos did their damn thing on that hearse, Tingos, I think that is your best interior yet, IMO


YUP I CAN ONLY GET DUMB & DUMBER


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

To all you guys waiting on shipments from me, please bear with me. It's been one hell of a week at work, and it's also going to get worse. I promise to get your stuff out to you as soon as I can. I am just a little tied up through the end of this week and a little into next week. I've always come through on my deals, but sometimes get slowed up by stuff. 

This message applies to 408, 716, Gilsdropshop, and DLOstyles. 

Grimreaper69 if you're still interested in this stuff let me know bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

dont forget my package too!!







yeah, i'm not expecting anything, just thought i would try LMAO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL You never know. If I had your address something could mysteriously pop up on your doorstep...... :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> LOL You never know. If I had your address something could mysteriously pop up on your doorstep...... :dunno:


you got my addy!! surprise me!! LOL!!! WAIT!!! you find that mesh grill stuff?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

yeap, sure did Joe. It will go with your package, IF you purchase :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp vance :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

no problem homie!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> supp vance :wave::wave::wave:


 
Work, work, and more work bro. Been F'n hot as hell, and it drains the shit outta me LOL. I sweat so much today, I swear I felt like I jumped in the pool with my clothes on. :uh: 

How about you bro? How's things around the homestead?



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> no problem homie!!


:thumbsup: Thanks Gil for understanding.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PAYPAL FOUND ITS WAY TO YOU VANCE! :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Vance is waaaaayyy good for it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> PAYPAL FOUND ITS WAY TO YOU VANCE! :h5:


Werd!! Shipping Tuesday Joe.  Along with everyone else. 



Tonioseven said:


> Vance is waaaaayyy good for it.


Thanks Tonio. You've hooked me up bro. I gotta help out my brothas!! :h5: 

On another note, I managed to help my kids finish their damn paint jobs. Too bad they are leaving in a week to go back to their moms. I've just been so busy this month we've had almost no time for modeling. :| Anyhow, they wanted to do up a flame job on theirs. We did them both backwards (since it was all of our first times LOL), so I was going to dip them but then they tell me "it almost looks 3D Dad" and that they liked it, so they didnt want them dipped. :dunno: They did all the taping, AND painting! Now we just have to wet sand, foil and clear. Well here's the both of them.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

It actually turned out real good! It's cool how it flopped


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> It actually turned out real good! It's cool how it flopped


Thanks Yota!  My kids appreciate the compliment. 


Got some detailing kits for sale in my classifieds thread.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey, how do you do the copy of someones post into your post? i try copy and paste, but it copies the whole box


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> hey, how do you do the copy of someones post into your post? i try copy and paste, but it copies the whole box


Hit "reply with quote" lower right hand corner under the post. Then it will pop up underneath the post, and you type there


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hit "reply with quote" lower right hand corner under the post. Then it will pop up underneath the post, and you type there


 Yeah I did it! Thanks man


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

The boys paint looks cool bro! Tell them I said they did a great job and keep up the good work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> The boys paint looks cool bro! Tell them I said they did a great job and keep up the good work.


Thanks Darren. I will let them know. They are starting to get pretty good with it. Little rough on the paint, but they understand it takes "work" :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> The boys paint looks cool bro! Tell them I said they did a great job and keep up the good work.


X2!! great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you Mr Holmes!  


bigdogg323 said:


> X2!! great job :thumbsup:


That means a lot to them Frank! Thanks bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

So, here it is! Let me tell ya, I had to hide a little of this from the sunlight because it was gleaming the camera that I couldnt take the pics! :wow: But, now I need to finish it up and get it ready for the show in October. :thumbsup: I hope I can do it justice. I hope to take 3 models this year, both hearses, and my Caddy.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THAT HEARST IS CRAZY WEY.I REALLY LIKE THAT CAR


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Killer....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool, I'm glad its in your hands safe and sound now. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Good stuff, Finish it up!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

richphotos said:


> Good stuff, Finish it up!!!


X'S 100


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tingos, Rich, Darren, and Rivi. Means a lot fellas. I have to be honest, this car that these two did is so priceless to me. It means a lot that these guys stepped in to put this car together. Makes a foo feel special. Seriously special......... Yeah, I know, I rode the short bus, blah blah. But to be truthful, its just such an awesome feeling having it here in front of me. Pictures really dont do it any type of justice.... Anyways, I really wanted to just say Thank you again from the depths of my soul fools!! I will try and finish this soon, but right now, work is just hella crazy. Today was my one day off in between a 16 day cycle. Maybe more, but I gotta make that money.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' good up in here!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Thanks brotha! I can always count on a good word from you! Means a lot bro. Speakin of which, did you like the wheels I sent? :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so whats ledt to finish on the hearse vance, just the undies now?! you gonna detail it up or just black it out?! either way......that car is fuckin wicked you lucky bastard!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> so whats ledt to finish on the hearse vance, just the undies now?! you gonna detail it up or just black it out?! either way......that car is fuckin wicked you lucky bastard!!! :thumbsup:


I know Joe. I am lucky as hell... I am gonna tape off the undies and chrome out the frame. Then put it on a side action dump like my other hearse. Kinda a photo op type shot stance when they are together. Full detail under the hood and I gotta get some things so I can run the lines along the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I know Joe. I am lucky as hell... I am gonna tape off the undies and chrome out the frame. Then put it on a side action dump like my other hearse. Kinda a photo op type shot stance when they are together. Full detail under the hood and I gotta get some things so I can run the lines along the frame. :biggrin:


yeszir!!! now its up to you to finish off the detail and finish it off right!! what are you using for chrome?!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo I forgot to take a pic under the hood will you post it up I forgot what I did to it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> So, here it is! Let me tell ya, I had to hide a little of this from the sunlight because it was gleaming the camera that I couldnt take the pics! :wow: But, now I need to finish it up and get it ready for the show in October. :thumbsup: I hope I can do it justice. I hope to take 3 models this year, both hearses, and my Caddy.


these r badass vance :thumbsup:now sendem to me lol....:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> yo I forgot to take a pic under the hood will you post it up I forgot what I did to it.


Fo sho Foo! Give me a few, and I'll have it up..

Here you go Tingos!











bigdogg323 said:


> these r badass vance :thumbsup:now sendem to me lol....:biggrin:


Sure Frank! :thumbsup: For the right price! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :nono: Couldnt do it brotha! These two dudes put it down for me, and it's priceless bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell :thumbsup:. Yeah, that box was chock-FULL of goodness! Thanks again!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------

